# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Medicina Hyjnore

## salihaj

Qellimi i im me hapjen e kësaj teme është që ata qe dijnë gjëra rreht kësaj qe do të trajtohet këtu të më plotësojnë duke fisnikruar këtë lami. Ndërsa, ata që nuk kan njohuri për këtë lami të zgjoi kurreshtje edhe për këtë lloj medicine.
MEDICINA HYJNORE
Dashuria të gjitha i mund
Njoftoje vetveten
Vetëm njeriu i mirë mund të bëhet mjek i mirë
Mbaje pastërtinë e trupit dhe të shpirtit
Pastërtia e trupit është gjysma e shëndetit
Pastërtia e trupit dhe shpirtit është shëndet i tërësishëm
PASTËRTIA E TRUPIT
Larja e rregullt, larja, dieta kohë pas kohe dhe pastrimi i zorrëve. Të mënjanohet alkooli dhe duhani.
USHQIMI TRUPOR
Dielli, ajri dhe uji. Drithërat, perimet, pemët, vezët, mjalti dhe qumështi. Të largohet mishi dhe mëlmesa.
PASTRIMI SHPIRTROR
	Të largoheni nga të gjitha mendimet dhe ndjenjat e këqija, si dhe vetive karakteristike siç janë: Sjelljet vetjake, urrejtja, vartësia, sjelljet e prapështa, poshtërsia, gënjeshtra, tradhtia dhe dyfytyrësia. Më në fund: frika, brengat, pikëllimi dhe trishtimi.
USHQIMI SHPIRTROR
	Kultivimi i të gjitha mendimeve fisnike, ndjenjave dhe vetive karakteristike siç janë: jo vetjak, dashuri, besnikëri, ndershmëri, sinqeritet, viktimizim, qetësi, gëzim dhe hare. Mandej: sodisja e natyrës, kultivimi i muzikës dhe poezisë.
SËMUNDËJE ËSHTË
	Ushqimi jo adekuat, ushqimi që i dedikohet kërkesave të çoroditura ku bëjnë pjesë produktet  e disharmonisë psikike që janë si rezultat i mangësisë së dashurisë së pastër ndaj tyre.




FENOMENET OKULTE
PARAPSIKOLOGJIA
	Nina Kulagina dhe Ana Vinogradova, vetëm me forcën e mendimeve personale, pa kurrfarë prekje të mjeteve të vogla, vetëm me përqendrimin e shikimit të tyre këto mjete i kanë vu në lëvizje. 
SUKSESI I SUGJERIMIT
	Sugjestioni gjithmonë ka pasur sukses, atëherë kur sugjeron njeriu me autoritet të madh, i ndershëm dhe në moshë, duke krahasuar me personalitetin e vetive të kundërta.
EMIL COUE
AUTOSUGJESTION
	Nga dita në ditë, në çdo aspekt unë jam mirë e më mirë. Sugjestioni i tillë, duhet të flitet dhe përsëritët 7  10 në mbrëmje para gjumi dhe në mëngjes, po sa të zgjohemi nga gjumi.
DISA VETI QË SJELLIN SËMUNDJE PA INFEKSION
-	Thithja e limonit para orkestrimit,
-	 Grithja e pjatës,
-	 Të menduarit në kruare, shkakton kruare,
-	Duke pritur mysafir në shtëpi, mendon se po bie zilja. 
-	Shpesh herë nga brengat e mëdha dhe tronditjeve nervore, tek njeriu shkaktohet guri në idhcë, gjithashtu nga frika mund të shkaktohet tifoja dhe pse është çështje infeksioni.
FROJDI
	Pasi që një i ri dhe i shëndoshë ka ngrënë ushqimin e profetit, vdes si pasojë e atij ushqimi.
	Gruaja e fisit Maori ngrënë ushqimin e një profeti, gjithashtu ajo vdes.

SISTEMI NERVOR
	Sistemi nervor ai qendror si dhe ai periferik, janë të lidhur shumë ngushtë ndër veti. Pran kësaj, çdo organ, çdo ind dhe çdo qelizë në veçanti, gjithmonë janë nën ndikimin e ndërthurjes nervore të simpatikut dhe parasimpatikusit, ashtu siç është organizmi i njeriut në tërësi. Çdo çrregullim i ndonjë organi pa marrë parasysh se në cilin vend të trupit gjendet, manifestohet edhe në organe tjera. Kjo dukuri mund të krahasohet sikurse kur lidhen enët në mes veti që janë të mbushura me ujë, kur një enë ngelë pa ujë atë do ta hetojnë edhe enët tjera. Kështu qe Hiperemia  e ndonjë organi shkakton aneminë e konsideruar të organit tjetër edhe e kundërta. 
	Sistemi nervor shpejtë dhe pa hezito reagon në ngacmime të ndryshme. Kjo krahasohet me një lokomotivë që ka të lidhur shumë vagonë. Me frenimin e nxituar të lokomotivës, të gjithë vagonët e hetojnë këtë frenim, por më së shumti vagonët e parë.

H I P N O T I Z I M I
	Me hipnozë nënkuptonim gjendjen psikike të njeriut, përafërsisht me gjumë natyral. Gjatë së cilës vetëdija dhe dëshira në mënyrë të lirë veprojnë shumë më pakë. Ndërsa në masë të konsideruar  rritet gjendja sugjestive.
	Historia e hipnozës daton qysh se në kohen e Faraonëve të Egjiptit, të cilët këtë veti e kanë ruajt dhe kultivuar me një xhelozi dhe fanatizëm të veçantë të pa përshkruar  ndaj të tjerëve. Sa për ilustrim për këtë xhelozi, shërben rasti i Henri Jons kur ka dërguar klient në polin e veriut si dhe rasti i Abddul Hamid  Kan me çekosllovaken e pasur.
PSIKOFIZIOLOGJIA
METODA E FASCIONIMIT
Ulja e mjekut ballë përballë me pacientin dhe shikimi sy në sy po me të njëjtin, duke i sugjeruar fjalë hipnotike. Te pacienti mund të ndikoi mjeku në ndryshimin e gjendjes së pacientit sa vijon: Somolenca: (ngritja e dorës së pacientit dhe lëshimi i sajë, pacienti bie në gjumë të pakontrolluar). Në këtë gjendje, pacienti ende është nën ndikimin e vetëdijes.  Andaj, mjeku duhet vazhduar  më tutje me sugjestion hipnotik.
Gjendje hipnotike konsiderohet, atëherë, kur mjeku ngrit dorën e pacientit dhe më të lëshuar dorën, dora ngelë e ngritur në atë pozitë që e ka që e ka lënë mjeku.
KATALEPSIA
Katalepsia është gjendja më e thellë e hipnozës siç quhet latinisht Flexibilitas cerea (lakimi dyllor). Në këtë gjendje, mjeku ka mundësi që të ja lakon gjymtyrët pacientit në çdo pozitë, kështu që në atë pozitë qe e len mjeku gjymtyrën, gjymtyra ngelë ashtu siç e ka lënë mjeku. Në këtë rast, pacienti fare nuk ka mundësi të veproi sipas dëshirës së vet, pa ndihmën e mjekut. Këtu pacienti, plotësisht humb kontrollin mbi vetën e vet.
SOMNAMBULIZMI
Është shkalla e tretë e hipnozës. Kjo hipnozë ndahet në: somnolencë, katalepsi, dhe somnambulizëm. Këto i ka ushtruar autori i quajtur: Forelu. Ndërsa, autori Bernhajm dhe Liobel, hipnozën e ka ndarë në nëntë shkallë. Ndër këto veçojmë Somnambulizmin hënofil (njerëzit që posa del hëna ecin nëpër pullaze të shtëpive dhe Noktambulizëm ose Transi.
Mesemeri mjek austriak i hipnozës, gjithmonë i ka shtri pacientët e vet me kokë në drejtim të veriut, ndërsa, këmbët në drejtim të jugut. Mjeku është vendosë në anën e djathtë të pacientit.
Mesemeri ka përdorë tri lloje të hipnozës siç janë: magnetizmi, fascionimi dhe blic hipnoza.
SHKATHTËSIA E FAKIRIT
Hipnoza është një ndër shkathtësitë më kryesore të fakirët indua. Qëllimi kryesor i fakirëve është mbizotërimi i faktorit shpirtëror ndaj atij material. Apo, pavarësimi nga bota materiale për tju bashkuar  shpirtrave hyjnor.
Fakiri gjatë stërvitjeve të veta, rëndësi të posaçme i kushton procesit të frymëmarrjes. Duke e njohur shumë mirë këtë proces, njëkohësisht duke shfrytëzuar njohurin e sajë, arrin suksese të mëdha në veprimin dhe ushtrimin e mëtutjeshëm. Njohuria kulte indiane, gjatë kohërave ka vërtetuar, që frymëmarrja përmes vrimave të hundës gjithmonë nuk është e njëjtë. Gjatë tërë kohës frymëmarrja  në njërën apo vrimën tjetër e hundës pakë a shumë nuk është e njëjtë, por në njërën apo tjetrën vrimë fryma është më e vështirësuar. Kjo dukuri shumë lehtë vërtetohet, duke mbyllë njërën vrimë dhe duke thithur frymën me tjetër vrimë, dhe kështu me radhë. Do të vërejmë se më njërën vrimë, marrim më lehtë frymë e më tjetrën më me vështirësi. Kjo dukuri për njeriun në tërësi është me rëndësi të madhe. Kësaj dukurie, medicina zyrtare e as fiziologjia nuk i kushton kujdes fare. Shikuar në tërësi, gjendja e jonë shpirtërore, disponimi i sajë dhe më në fund edhe karakteri ynë ka lidhje të ngushtë me frymëmarrje. 
Personi i shëndoshë, me baraspeshë shpirtërore, gjithmonë ka frymëmarrje të qetë dhe uniforme. Po qese gjendja shpirtërore është më e dobët, atëherë, frymëmarrja është e çrregulluar dhe jo harmonike. Pa marrë parasysh në sëmundjen e fibrinave nga të cilat varet frymëmarrja, se dhe nga ngritja e temperaturës trupore.
Frymëmarrja sipërfaqësore dhe me interval të shkurtër kohore është karakteristikë e njeriut me karakter shpirtkeq dhe me natyrë të paduruar.  
Harmonia trupore dhe ajo shpirtërore janë ngushtë të lidhura në raport me frymëmarrjen e rregullt dhe harmonike. Nga kjo rrjedh, se me ndryshimin vetëmohues të ritmit të frymëmarrjes në mënyrë të vetëdijshme të ritmit frymëmarrës në mënyrë të vetëdijshme mund të ndikojmë në diskonim personal si dhe funksionimin normal të disa organizmave.
Sa i përket qarkullimit periodik të frymës përmes  njërës vrimë të hundës, e pastaj përmes vrimës së tjetër, sipas stërvitjes së  J o g e s  bëhet në këtë mënyrë: 
Te njeriu i shëndoshë dhe me plotë harmoni, në ditën e parë të hënës së re, pas perëndimit të diellit, kur fryma hynë përmes vrimës së majtë të hundës indianet këtë dukuri e quajnë :hihi: AN-DRA-DAH. Pas dy orëve frymëmarrja kalon përmes vrimës së djathtë dhe kjo frymëmarrje quhet: SURIA-DAH. Kur kalojnë dy orë, frymëmarrja përsëri kalon përmes vrimës së majtë të hundës.
Kur frymëmarrja fillon të kaloi nga një vrimë të hundës një tjetrën, atëherë fillon dobësimi i qarkullimit të frymës në dy vrima të hundës dhe kjo dukuri quhet: SUSUMNA-DAH. Ky rregull zgjatë tri ditë.
Në ditën e katërt frymëmarrja fillon përmes vrimës së djathtë dhe atë pas perëndimit të diellit. Kjo lloj frymëmarrje duhet vazhduar pesë deri gjashtë ditë. Ndërsa në ditën e shtatë, frymëmarrja duhet të qarkulloi përmes vrimës së majtë të hundës deri në mëngjes, kur po i njëjti qarkullim kalon përmes vrimës së djathtë të hundës. Ky lloj i frymëmarrjes quhet:  SURIA.
Ky rregull i qarkullimit alternativ të frymëmarrjes, në këtë rast rëndësi të madhe ka ajri që ne thithim. Përkundrazi, si të filloi ndonjë çrregullim në organizmin e njeriut, në mënyrë automatike do të reflektohet në çrregullimin e frymëmarrjes harmonike po të njëjtit. 
Ithtarët e shkencave kulte indiane, kanë vërtetuar se gjatë jetës së përditshme kanë vërtetuar se nuk është e njëjtë se a bëhet frymëmarrja me vrimën e djathtë të hundës apo me atë të majtë. Gjatë periudhës së mënyrës së frymëmarrjes SURIA-DAHA. Në këtë periudhë, preferohet që njeriu të mirët me veprimtari të karakterit kalues që kanë lidhje me veprimtari të ashpër dhe gjallëri të madhe. Më rëndësi është që kjo periudhë të konsumohet në manifestime të sporteve të ashpra siç janë: noti, kalërimi, vrapimi, gjahu etj. Gjatë kësaj periudhe preferohet rroja e kokës, nënqethëja, vizatimi dhe shkrimi. Marrëdhëniet intime seksuale kryesisht duhet të kryhen gjatë kësaj periudhe, kurrsesi kur fillon periudha e frymëmarrje me vrimë të majtë të hundës. 
Në të kundërtën gjatë frymëmarrjes me vrimë të majtë të hundës  ose HAN-DRA-DAHA duhet ndërmarrë këto veprime: kurorëzimi, ndërtimi i mureve të shtëpisë, shpërndarja e dhuratave, hapja e puseve, fillimi i ligjëratave, vendosja në vendbanime etj. Deri sa mbizotëron periudha kalimtare e frymëmarrjes nga një vrimë në tjetrën apo siç quhet:  SUSUMNE duhet ndërmarrë këto veprime: me veprimtari kaluese, apo mendime filozofike si dhe meditime të thella fetare.

----------


## salihaj

MEDIUMIZMI
Me mediumizem, nënkuptojmë një përmbledhje të dukurive që janë ngushtë të lidhura me njerëzimin, e sidomos me atë grup njerëzish të cilët kanë prirje për parandjenjat në raste tragjike. Shembull; kur artistit të madh vjenez Enrih Kajzer Tic i vdes shërbëtorja, po në atë rast i cingëron zilja elektrike te dera e shtëpisë, kur del të dera askush nuk ishte aty fare. Rasti tjetër, njerëzit që mirën me telekinezi, apo medium siç është transi, si dhe dukuri tjera, siç janë: lëvizje e objekteve pa prekje, paraqitja e pjesëve trupore, apo organeve të ndryshme të njeriut.
SPIRITIZMI
	Me spiritizëm nënkuptojmë, përbërjen e trupit të njeriut në dy pjesë, përbërja materiale e trupit është e dukshme dhe e prekshme. Ndërsa pjesa tjetër e trupit është e pa dukshme dhe e pa prekshme dhe quhet trupi astral.
FORMAT E DREJTPËRDREJT MBI NJOHURITË E MBIDËGJIMIT 
	Paula Klajna profetë evangjelist  vizionar, ka jetuar në Mitrovicë të Sremit gjatë vitëve 1938. Vizionariteti i sajë lidhet me parashikime siç janë: përmbytje e Titanikut, Mazhestikut, vrasja e Franc Ferdinantit, vdekja e mbretit të Belgjikës Alberitt etj. Kjo parashikuese ka qenë me prejardhje  nga Çekosllovakia, vendi Tare. Kjo dhe familja e sajë, gjenetikisht kan qenë të lindura për parashikime. Dukuria e tillë quhet PSIKOMETRI.
PËRCAKTIMI I FATIT
-disa lloje sipas  K a r l   K i z e v e t e r-
1. Daktilomania: profeci përmes unazës,
2. Katoptromantia: profeci që shikohet përmes pasqyrës apo ndonjë mjet të rrafshët,
3. Lekanomantia: profeci duke shikuar në enë me ujë që i shtohen copëza të fletëve të arit ose argjendit.
4. Kristalomantia: profeci përmes kristaleve, apo sferave kristalore (xhamit),
5. Hidromantia, profeci përmes fotografisë (imazhit) që paraqitët në sipërfaqe të ujit,
6. Onomantia: profeci përmes thoit të gishtit të madh i cili lyhet me vaj dhe blozë të oxhakut,
7. Koskinomantia: profeci përmes rrotullimit të çelësit. 
8. Klidomantia: profeci përmes sitës,
9. Skifomantia: profeci përmes unazës së varur në pe,
10. Rabdomantia: profeci përmes shufrës apo pjesëve drunore,
11. Geomantia, profeci përmes levave,
12. Bellomantia, profeci në formë të shigjetave,
13. Stihiomantia: profeci nga hapja e rastësishme e librave fetare, siç është Bibla etj,
14. Astragalomantia: profeci përmes kubzës,
15. Aeromantia: profeci përmes dukurive atmosferike.
Në Botë ekzistojnë edhe shumë lloje të profecive të ndryshme.
Dr. K r a n j s  k i, nuk mbështetë vetëm teorinë e ngacmimit nervor, kur informatat e ndryshme psikike përcjellën vetëm përmes neuronit në formë kontaktuese.. Autori vënë në pah që rreth qelizave nervore, siç është neuroni është e formuar një lloj fushe magnetike, që gjatë pranisë  së faktorëve ngacmues formohet një lloj induksioni pa ngacmimin e drejtpërdrejt të neuronit në formë të fuqishme apo edhe të dobët.
Me profeci janë marrë edhe vëllezërit T a r a b i q nga rrethi i Pozhegës, vendi Kremen në Serbi të cilët janë marrë me profeci për fatin e Kosovës dhe popullit të sajë. 
Prof. Dr.  K r a i n s k i thotë: rreth qelizave nervore apo neuronit, formohet një fushë elektromagnetike, forca e së cilës varet nga puna e sistemit nervor. Fusha e tillë elektromagnetike është më e shprehur dhe me intensitet më të madh rreth kokës. I pamohuar është fakti  që njeriu reflekton një sasi të caktuar të energjisë psikike, ku disa persona e sidomos ata qe janë të ndjeshëm (sensibël) këtë fenomen shumë lehtë e vërejnë, sidomos në dhomë të errtë, në formë mjegulle me ngjyrë të bardhë dhe të shndritshme rreth majave të gishtave. Mjegulla e përmendur, më së miri vërehet rreth kokës me ngjyra të ndryshme dhe quhet  A u r o r a, ose ndryshe Oreol.   
H A J M E L I A
Është llogaritë që elektroni me elektricitet pozitiv, është me bilionë herë më e vogël sesa milimetri. Ndërsa, elektroni me ngarkesë negative është 1800 herë më i vogël se protoni. Andaj, shqisat tona të tillat i vërejnë si materie të ngurta që janë aq shumë të vrimëzuar, apo posedon aq zbrazësi sa që nuk vjen në konsiderim të diskutohet për ndonjë ndërtim tjetër. Kjo zbrazësi paraqet fushën e posaçme për reflektimin e energjisë, si rezultat i qarkullimit të elektroneve.
E tërë kjo ilustrohet, me shembullin e orës së shitur gjatë një krize të madhe materiale, apo shitja e arit e gjësendeve tjera.


PROVOJA IME ME HAJMALI
(salihaj)

Sa i përket të bëjë me hajmali, në rrethin tim ku jetoi, kam pasur kontakte të mjaftueshme për të ardhur deri të përfundimet që do ti shënoi pas rrëfimeve që kam përjetuar.
Në rrethin tim ku jetoja, përveç hoxhallarëve ka qenë i njohur një jevg të cilin populli e quanin baba Hajdar. Ja tregimet e vërteta:
Rasti i par: Nëna  dhe njerka ime shkojnë të hoxha i fshatit ku jetonim. Hoxha duke fol fjalë Kuranore deri sa ka arrit një shkallë të dobët hipnoze dhe deri sa janë çliruar në bisedë, atëherë, hoxha i thotë nënës sime: Ramize zgjidhe  uçkurin*. Nëna skuqet dhe fillon të i rezistoi me fjalë të turpshme. Kur hoxha vëren që nuk është një person që i nënshtrohet, fillon të qortoi: nuk të thash atë uçukur qe ti mendon, por atë në plafon. Kur nëna shikon lartë shef se e ka varë një uçukur në plafon të cilin e zgjedhë dha ja japë hoxhës. Atëherë, hoxha fillon gjëja se po i shkruan hajmali.
*uçukur  lidhës me të cilën janë lidhë brekët pra se të paraqitet llastiku në trojet tona.
Rasti i dytë: Lopës së njerkës sime ditën e Shëngjergjit ju kanë ënjtur gjinjtë. Atëherë, babai duke  shkuar im në xhami, njerka ime, apo bashkëshortja e mëparshme e babait tim, i thotë: Zenel ma shkruan një hajmali të hoxha për të ënjturit e gjinjve. Babi thotë: po more loçka ime, si jo, për ty e për askënd tjetër. 
Pasi që babai falë xhumanë, i afrohet shtëpisë së njerkës, atëherë i bie ndërmend për hajmali. Babai ka pasur letër me veti, mirëpo laps jo. Atëherë kërkon vend ku kanë ndezë zjarr barinjtë, gjen një copëz thëngjill dhe i bënë ca shkronja në letër. Letrën e palosë në formë trekëndëshi, formë hajmalie dhe ja jap njerkës. Gjëja se i tregon se si ka thënë hoxha me përdorë. Nuk kalon shumë kohë dhe lopës i shëndoshën gjinjtë. 
Rasti i tretë: Nëna dhe halla ime shkojnë të Baba Hajdar në Kovragë. Duke udhëtuar në këmbë, bëjnë shaka në emrin e tij. Kur shkojnë për të ua qa hallet sociale familjare babës Hajdar, baba Hajdar i pranon vetëm sa për ti qortua se si nuk mund ti pranoi se gjoja kanë fol fjalë të pa dëshiruara për te. Kështu qe të dyja kthehen pa krye punë.
Rasti i katërt: Policia e komunës ku jetonte baba Hajdar sjallin vendim të prerë për ta burgosur. Kur ja behë policia në shtëpinë e tare për të arrestuar, ja se çfarë thotë baba Hajdar: largohuni nga shtëpia ime, se nuk ka burg që me mbanë, me mija kyçe nëse më mbyllin unë me duatë e mija do të hapi burgun. Gjithashtu mos me prekni se me dua që bëjë unë do ju shtangoi të gjithëve. Polici hidhërohet e rrahë mirë, e prangos dhe e dorëzon nur. As nuk shtangohet, edhe as kyçet nuk ka pasur mundësi mi hapë, deri sa nuk e kanë liruar nga burgu.
Rasti i pestë:  Rasti kunatës  sime. Kur ka ardhë  për të shëruar kunatën time në shtëpinë e prindërve të mi, kam qellu edhe unë aty. Pas të gjitha sharjeve dhe fyerjeve të thella që ja bëri kunata ime, baba Hajdar me durim të madh, me forcën e tij psikologjike e soll kunatën time deri në atë gjendje qe të ja puthë edhe këmbët. Ja si rrjedh kjo episode: 
Ajshëja hynë në dhomë, afrohet afër babës Hajdar dhe i thotë: kush e ka pru këtë magjup* këtu? Ti je magjup, i poshtër dhe pis çfarë donë këtu në shtëpinë tonë etj, etj. Baba Hajdar me një libër me shkronja arabe para veti, një kohë të gjatë dëgjon duke ulur kokën. Pasi Ajshëja shpenzon të folurit e sajë, baba Hajdar me një tonë të butë dhe ledhatues i thotë Ajshës: ulu afër meje goca ime, ti je e mirë, nga babai i mirë, nëna e mirë etj. Unë nëse jam magjup pis, unë rrobat e i kamë të pastra. Po që se rrobat nuk i kam të pastra, kam lëkurën e pastër, Lëkura nëse nuk është e pastër, mishi më është i pastër. Mishi nëse nuk është i pastër, kockat i kamë të pastra. Nëse kockat nuk janë të pastra, palca e kockave është e pastër. Duke fol këto fjalë në stilin e ngadalësuar hipnotik, Ajshëja ndryshoi sjelljet për 180 shkallë, duke i kërkuar falje, njëkohësisht duke përqafe dhe puthë. Mos me zgjatë për shkak të monotonisë, pesë orë zgjati avazi i tillë. Deri sa, sa herë i thoshte del nga oda, ajo dilte, sa herë thoshte hynë, ajo hynte.
Pas përfundimit të ceremonisë dhe filluam bisedë të lirë me babën Hajdar , në mesin e pesë vëllezërve, unë si vëllai më i madh fillova të ngacmoi Hajdarin. Së pari duke i kërkuar falje, që a pranon të flasim fjalë të rënda fyese e mos të hidhërohemi asnjeri, as unë e as ai. Baba handar pranoi karremin. 
Atëherë, unë fillova i pari: Sikur të mos me vjen turp nga autori që ka shkruar këtë libër, se vet e di sa është mund i madh, sa që mundesh me më bërë diç me te unë e hedh  në WC, dhe fare nuk kamë me pasur pasoja. 
Baba Hajdar mu drejtuar:   e vërtetë është se ty nuk kam mundësi me të bërë asgjë, se të gjitha veprimet që i bëra, as qerpiku i syrit nuk të luajti, por të ishe në gjendjen e sajë, apo edhe të vëllezërve tu, unë të kisha krye nevojën në gojë e ti kishe menduar se po ngrënë mjaltë.  
Rasti i gjashtë, po për të njëjtin person, kunatën time. Në shtëpi solla hoxhën për të cilin kem dyshuar qe shkruan hajmali. Pasi zbulova të vërtetën se ai kishte shkruar hajmalitë, unë bëra sjellje që sot turpërohem, sepse hajmalitë nuk kanë qenë fajtore, por kunata ka qenë e sëmur në shkallën një të aberracionit.  Hoxha në fjalë  vdesë që moti, e unë tani botërisht i kërkoi falje për sjelljet e mia në skajshmëri të padëshiruar dhe të pa duruara, sa që e kam detyrua të qaj. Kur ato hajmali i hapa dhe i keq trajtova, pa dëshirën e hoxhës. Mua asgjë nuk me ndodhi.
Rasti i shtatë dhe i fundit gjithashtu ishte me shkrimin hajmalisë, i cili rast me shtyri të bie përfundim sa vijon:
Çdo libër psikologjike dhe më në fund gjeta material edhe në materien biologjike që shkruan: mjeku mjekon, ndërsa trupi shëron. Kjo thënie, është kuptim plotë dhe tregon shumëçka. Në fillim do  e ilustroj me fakte biologjike. Çdo krijesë të gjallë qe e ka krijuar në këtë rast natyra, e ka krijuar me të gjitha komponentët që të lind, rritët, zhvillohet e më në fund të jap frytin e vet dhe të transformohet në materie tjetër. Gjatë periudhës së jetës së çdo qenie i ka të gjithë mekanizmat mbrojtës, përveç faktorit vic major ( fuqisë së Zotit) edhe kjo shpjegohet në vijim të kësaj materie, se kur i skadon afati qe është i paraparë me ligje natyrore, qenia do përfundon si e gjallë dhe do të transformohet në materie tjera. Asgjë nuk humb në këtë botë apo në natyrë nga asnjë komponentë kimike apo qenie biologjike. Kjo është qartë e shpjeguar në shkenca natyrore e sidomos në kimi siç e vërteton ligji mbi ruajtjen e masës.
Flasim në aspekt psikologjik: As në fiziologji, as në biokimi, gjenetikë, apo mikrobiologji, nuk ka ligje të sakta qe një proces mund të kryhet në mënyrë të prerë pa ndikimin e faktorit psikologjik në të cilin bënë pjesë sistemi nervor. Ka teori, supozime, teza, antiteza etj, ama ligj të prerë nuk ka. Andaj, nuk është thënia e rastësishme: që do vjen koha kur pasardhësit tan do të bëjnë çudi se si ne shërohemi me medikamente, kur në 25 % të sëmundjeve bëjnë pjesë sëmundjet biologjike që duhet trajtuar me medikamente, ndërsa 75 % të sëmundjeve bëjnë pjesë në lëmin psikologjik, që duhet trajtuar me anë të psikologëve. 
Ku janë llojet tjera të shërimit? Siç janë: trajtimet me ujë, diell, avull, natyrë, qarkullim, meditim, dietë, agjërim e shumë e shumë metoda tjera.
Mendimet fetare janë përafërsisht të njëjta sepse, baza e shkruar fillon qysh se në Vedën indiane, Buda, Krishti e deri të Muhamedi. Çdo fe preferon, llojet e ushqimit të njëjtë. Sa për ilustrim Dhiata e vjetër nuk preferon konsumin e mishit të derrit, por ashtu edhe Kurani ejt. Ndërsa sa për vdekjen, as një libër fetare nuk thotë se ka vdektë, por thotë ka ndërruar jetë. 
Më në fund vendimi im i prerë është që mjeku mjekon trupi shëron, ndaj edhe hajmalia, sikur mos të ekzistonte nuk do të shkruhej për te. Edhe Kurani e thotë që hajmalia është hak, por është haram ( e ndaluar) të shkruhet hajmali.
 Për mua nuk qon peshë të madhe  a do të shkruan dikush apo nuk do të shkruan. Mirëpo, unë hajmalinë e pranoi si një pushim psikologjik i të sëmurit, deri sa trupi të mbledhë forcën e vetë me ushtrinë (antitrupat) e vet për të shëruar organizmin, ose evituar sëmundjen që e mundon. Kjo, varet nga gjendja fizike e njeriut dhe moralit të tij. Nëse njeriu ka gjendje të mirë fizike dhe moral të fortë, shumë sëmundje mund ti evitoi me qarkullin  të përditshëm, meditim etj. Ndërsa e kundërta gjendja e dobët fizike dhe morali më i ultë, shërimi do zgjatet (hajmalia reagon më me vonesë). Në materien që kam shkruar rreth sugjestionit që shkruan: çdo sëmundje është e shërueshme, por çdo i sëmur nuk është i shëruar. Do të thotë  ata të cilët fizikisht  të dobët e nuk kanë moral fare, të tillët vetëm mbushin xhepat e mjekëve me para edhe ashtu të prirë për para, e fare pak humanitar dhe do sjellin telashe të mëdha familjeve të veta edhe psikologjike edhe materiale.

----------


## salihaj

MAGJIA E ZEZË DHE MAGJIA E BARDHË
	Njeriu që ka arrite ta njoh vetveten dhe e ka pjekë kuptimin mirë për qenien apo ekzistimin e jetës, me metoda të ndryshme të stërvitjeve të gjata, mund të përkryhet deri në atë masë sa që pa kurrfarë pengesash të shërbej qëllimit të mirë, për vete dhe rrethin ku jeton dhe vepron. Ky veprim quhet MAGJI E BARDHË. Drejtpeshimi i njeriut të tillë nuk guxon as një gjurmë më të vogël, qoftë edhe margjinale të sjelljeve apo veprimeve të pa qarta apo të turbulluara të ketë në veten e vet, as që të bëhet fjalë për të shkuar mendja për ndonjë lloj urrejtje apo kurrfarë vartësie nga cili do person, apo faktor natyror. Dashuria vetjake as qe ka vend të personi qe mirët me MAGJI TË BARDHË, por terë qenia e tij duhet absorbuar dashuri ndaj të afërmve të tij. E terë kjo punë dhe terë lufta vijuese e të tillit me terë qenien duhet luftuar gjërat e këqija deri në fitoren e plotë dhe të tërësishme për mirësi kjo quhet MAGJI E BARDHË.
Për ndryshim nga magjia e bardhë, MAGJIA E ZEZË ka këto qëllime: Të rrënoi dhe të shkatërroi çdo gjë që është e lartësuar, të bukurën, të mirën, apo më mirë më thënë të triumfoi e keqja ndaj të mirës. Njëkohësisht M a gu  i zi zhvillon aftësitë e veta shpirtërore dhe forcë të fshehur vetëm e vetëm për të mirat e veta , për të përvetësuar të mira materiale për jetën e vet personale. Për persona të tillë, nuk është asgjë e shenjtë as fisnike, duke mos ditur asgjë për dashurinë apo mëshirën. Pa marrë parasysh ai shkelë, çdo gjë qe i del në rrugë edhe nëse është më i afërmi i vet siç është fëmija e të tjerë. Varësia, e keqja, urrejtja, dhe dinakëria janë bashkëpunëtor më të ngushtë të tij, të cilat sigurojnë fitoren e të KEQES  ndaj të MIRËS.  Lidhur për ndjeshmërinë e ndjenjave materiale të llojit më të ultë. Ai ndjenë kulmin e kënaqësisë në dhimbjen e të tjetrit. Fatbardhësinë, ndershmërinë, mëshirën, dhimbjen, janë faktor që në start i ka mbytë në veten e vet. (libri Medicina Hyjnore faqe 117, pasusi i tretë).
RELIGJIONI DHE FILOZOFIA
Në Botë ekziston një ndarje e njeriut në grupe pa marrë parasysh përkatësin siç është:
1.	Grupi i parë, përfshinë një numër shumë të vogël, që në bazë të përjetimeve fetare, personalisht dhe në mënyrë spontane të njohurisë, ka arriftë deri të shkalla  më e lartë e pjekurisë shpirtërore, duke përfituar besim të drejtë dhe të vërtetë.
2.	Në grupin e dytë, bëjnë pjesë persona të cilët besojnë në Zot pa kurrfarë mendimi racional, në mënyrë të verbër dhe të lëshuar, pa u inkorporuar në shtjellimin e problemeve besimtare. Me plotë kuptimin e fjalës të tillët, besojnë vetëm në mënyrë instiktive. 
3.	Në grupin e tretë, bëjnë pjesë ata njerëz, që për shkaqe të dobësive të tyre dhe pamundësisë për ti përballuar rregullave fetare, kërkojnë mbështetje në besim, duke besuar se do të mbrohen nga rreziqet që i kanosen, siç janë sëmundjet e  të këqija tjera. Të tillët kur nisën në luftë të përgjakshme, atëherë i përkulen Zotit, puthin tokën, bëjnë kryq disa herë, mirëpo më parë kurrë nuk kanë qenë në kishë as që ju kanë afruar dhe ka qenë kundër Zotit.
4.	Në grupin e katërt, bëjnë pjesë ata njerëz të cilët më parë kanë besuar. Mirëpo, gjatë jetës së më tejshme janë dëshpëruar aq sa nuk besojnë më asnjë gjëje. Për këtë grup të njerëzve nuk ekziston kurrfarë force më e madhe, kështu që gjitha dukuritë në natyrë ja mbështesin dukurive materiale.
5.	Grupi i pestë, meriton kujdes të posaçëm. Në këtë grup radhitën ata njerëz të cilët kishin me qenë shumë të kënaqur dhe fatlum, kur ju krijohet mundësia , duke vërejt se në vetëbesim fshehët qetësia dhe rehatia e brendshme. Mirëpo, fatkeqësisht, botëkuptimet e tyre i kundërshton me të gjitha forcat. Filozofia e mendimit të tillë, është ajo se si mund të besoi vetëm në një qenie më të lartë. Kur Zoti si i drejtë dhe i përkryer, njëkohësisht mëshirues dhe falës i madh, në mënyrë që të shikon tërë këtë varfëri, mund dhe padrejtësi sociale të ata që vet i ka krijuar që i puthë dhe u falë gabimet. Pse njerëzit me kualifikime të larta morale, të cilët jo që askujt nuk i kanë bërë keq e as që u ka menduar të keqën, nganjëherë jetojnë në rrethana më të vështira dhe përjetojnë trysni më të vrazhda në fatin e vet. Përkundër kësaj, ata të cilët janë moralisht defekt, të mbrapsht dhe me veti të këqija, kriminel, në të shumtën e rasteve, jetën e vet e kalojnë pa kurrfarë telashe, të begatshëm dhe me pasuri të madhe materiale. Nëse shikojmë për nga logjika, përgjigjeje a fenomeneve të tilla mund të shpjegohen vetëm me anë të REINKARNIMIT.	
RELIGJIONI KRISHTER
	Ky religjion në vete përmban përplot gjëra të cilat bien ndesh me mendjen e shëndoshë. Për çfarë kisha fare nuk interesohet, për të na shpjeguar këto dukuri në formë të kapshme.
	Letra e shenjtën mëson që Adami dhe Eva, ishin njerëzit e parë në këtë botë. Kanë pasur vetëm dy djem, Kainin dhe Abelin. Kaini mbyt Abelin. Pastaj lind djali i tretë. Vuhet pyetja, se si është zhvilluar bota kur këta dy prind nuk kanë pasur as një fëmijë tjetër me seksin femër? Pyetja tjetër lind, Si mund të martohet vëllai me motrën e vet. Këtu drejtpërdrejti bie ndesh me dukurinë degjeneruese të natyrës, e sidomos asaj fetare.
	Kur ne e dimë se bota ekziston me miliona vite para lindjes së Jezusit. Si u bë që Zoti të dërgoi vetëm një djalë siç është Jezusi të cilin  para 2000 vite e ka lindë një vajzë me ndërmjetësimin e shenjtë.
		S i d h a r t h a  G u a t a m a ka lindë 560 vjet para Jezusit në vendin Kapilavathu në jug të Nepalit. Si një djalë fisnik nga rrënja S a k i a s   i rrethuar me mrekulli dhe begati të madhe, sipas natyrës jashtëzakonisht inteligjent dhe me mendje shumë i kthjelltë. Deri në vitet e tridhjeta fare nuk ju ka plotësuar dëshira, ashtu siç ka menduar. Vendosë të lëshoi vendlindjen e vet, kështu që nën ndikimin dhe udhëheqjen e profetit siç është B r a m a n s i  ja ka kushtuar vetmisë duke agjëruar. Pas një kohe është tërheq në vetmi totale, ku ka filluara shkollimin duke përkrye edukimin shpirtëror. Kjo mënyrë e edukimit ka zgjatë shtatë vite. Pas shtatë vite  ka arritur qëllimin e vet. Gjatë hulumtimit dhe punës shtatëvjeçare, ka arrit të bindet me realitetin e lidhshmërisë mes shkaktarit dhe pasojës në këtë botë. Me këtë njohuri arrin të fitoi titullin B u d a  i arsimuar dhe i profetizuar, i pa thyer, i pa dyshimtë, dhe i bindur në përjetimet shpirtërore, të cilat janë mbështetës për shpëtimin e njerëzimit, si dhe e vetmja rrugë që shpien  njeriun në gjendje të lumtur dhe në fatin e quajtur  N i r v a n a.  Buda gjatë jetës së vet ka vepruar gjysmë shekulli dhe ka ndërruar jetë në vitet e tetëdhjeta afër vendit  K u s i n ë  (shiko Prof. Dr. Julius Dutiot-Das Leben des Buddha).
	Nga të gjithë themeluesit e feve (religjionit), i vetmi është  B u d a që ka bërë sistematizimin e saktë të mësimit të vet. Vepra e tij ndahet në  S u t a  P i t a k a e cila përmbanë rregullat disiplinore.
	Të vetmet shënime kyçe që dallohen nga religjioni krishterë, të Buda ekziston  R e i n k a r n i m i, ku në Krishterim kjo dukuri nuk trajtohet fare.
	Të B u d a  vlen e njëjta rregull si dhe të Shën Moisiu  sy për sy, dhëmb për dhëmb. E kundërta e kësaj të krishterët vlen  puthi armiqtë tuGjithëashtu Buda predikon që urrejtja  luftohet vetëm me dashuri.
	Mësimi i Budës sjellët vetëm rreth dy pikave siç janë: D ë m t i m i  dhe s h p ë t i m i.              
	E pakontestueshme është, që fatalizmat jetësor shumë lehtë mund të tejkalohen  duke ju mbështetur kësmetit, mirëpo gjatë kësaj harrojmë se ne vet jemi përgjegjës për atë se çfarë kemi bërë. Fati ekziston, mirëpo ai diç si i veçantë dhe i pavarur i cili fat kishte me na gjete pa kurrfarë merite apo faji. Përkundrazi, si shpërblim apo dënim për veprat tona të bëra më parë, si ato të mira po edhe ato të këqija. Fati i kuptuar si diç i pavarur nga ne, jo vetëm që frenon çdo progres material dhe shpirtëror, por e bënë iluzion çdo akt të vullnetit si dhe përkryerjes morale. Në këtë rast ndaj çdo vepre të keqe, njeriu kishte mu mbrojtur para ndërgjegjejës së vet duke u thirrur në fat.
	Sipas B u d ë s çdo njeri është përgjegjës i vet.
	Mprehtësia e religjionit budist është topitur, për shkak se predikuesit dhe pasardhësit e ti nuk kanë pasur aftësi të duhur për të predikuar mirë dhe drejtë. (P. Stankoviq).
	Për çdo religjion qëndron po i njëjti problem (mendimi im H.Salihaj).

----------


## salihaj

Fjala FILOZOFI do të thotë: 
DASHURI  NDAJ  MENQURISË  (URTISË)
S o k r a t i :  (469  399) para erës së re. Ka pasur për qellim edukimin e rinisë që të aplikoi higjienën shpirtërore. Andaj ka thënë: Ai që kënaqet me pakë, është më afër Hyjnisë. Kush dëshiron të sundoi dikë, qëpari duhet sunduar vetveten.
P l a t o n i : (428  348) ka thënë: Fati dhe kënaqësia shpirtërore është pasuri e madhe. Ka preferuar katër shkathtësi kryesore siç janë: Mençuria, vetëpërmbajtja, mbizotërimi i vetvetes dhe drejtësia. Këta faktor fare nuk kërkojnë përfitim material, apo autoritet. Veçoritë e cekura ndikojnë drejtpërdrejt në fisnikërimin dhe zbukurimin e shpirtit.
E p i k u r i : (341  270) ka thënë: Botërat zhvillohen njëra pas tjetrës në një numër të pakufishëm. Atomet bashkohen dhe përsëri ndahen. Qeniet e gjalla si krijohen ashtu zhduken. Me njohuri mbi natyrën dhe studimin e sajë, njeriu lirohet nga besimet e kota, religjioni, frika dhe nga vdekja. Fati më i madh është kënaqësia. Kjo kënaqësi nënkupton kënaqësinë e ndjenjave, por  kryesisht, kur trupi lirohet nga dhimbjet e shpirti nga vuajtjet.
D e k a r t i : (1596  1650) thotë: cogito ergo sum (unë mendoi, andaj ekzistoi). Ideja mbi Zotin është fakt se Ai ekziston. Shpirti e ka vendin në hipofizën e trurit. Kjo gjëndër trunore  më së shumti shfrytëzohet nga induat e Indisë gjatë ushtrimeve të ndryshme shpirtërore siç është  J o g a
K a n t i : (1724  1804) thotë: Të gjitha njohuritë bazohen vetëm në provojë. Kritika e mendjes së shëndoshë. Jo dashuria dhe kujdesi ndaj një pune, por respektimi i rregullave morale, bënë një punë të moralshme.
S p i n o z a : (1632  1677) thotë: Zoti dhe natyra janë një. Për të pasur fat në jetë duhet të i afrohemi natyrës, sa më afër që i jemi natyrës, aq më afër i jemi Zotit, njëkohësisht, më shumë do ta donim. Dashuria ndaj Zotit është pjesë e dashurisë së pafund, pasi që Zoti e donë vetveten. Nëse vijmë deri te kjo njohuri, ne do të bëhem fatlum, të kënaqur dhe të lirë. 
SHKENCA E FSHEHTË E INDISË  J O G A
R a gj a  J o g a:  Detyrë e parë dhe kyçe është të arrihet harmonia shpirtërore. Nëse e përqendrojmë shikimin në jetën tonë mendore, në të shumtën e rasteve kemi me vërejt se ajo nuk është e rregulluar. Andaj, nuk kemi kurrfarë pushteti ndaj veti. Gjëja më e imtë është në gjendje të na largoi nga drejtpeshimi. Disponimi ynë ndryshohet gati çdo orë. Gjithnjë diç paramendojmë dhe brengosemi. Kur trypi ynë është në qetësi maksimale, trurin tonë e sulmon një luzmë mendimesh që na ka okupuar. Nëse mendimet e tilla i analizojmë në mënyrë më detajoje, gjithmonë do të vërejmë se ne aty jemi personi kryesor, materie kryesore e së cilave është pasuria material edhe kënaqësia e ndjenjave. Pjesa dërmuese e mendimeve e cila neve na mundon, nëse një nga këto mendime nuk mundem ti deshifronim e cila ka lidhje me pakënaqësi ose pafatin tonë apo edhe personave tjerë. Nëse tentonim që të ndalim rrjedhën e tyre, do ta vërejmë se sa vështirë do të na shkoi për dore, kurrsesi nuk mund të ju largohem. Sa më shumë kujdesemi për ta larguar ndonjë nga këto mendime, aq më shumë na shtohen mendime tjera më të reja dhe të pakuptimta.
Ushtrimi qenësor dhe kyç në të cilin bazohet R a g j a   J o g a  është shkyçja totale nga çdo medium. Ky ushtrim kërkon mund të madh dhe durim të gjatë të përqendrimit, mirëpo, është kyç dhe më së i nevojshëm për përparimin vijues.  Mënyra më e përshtatshme është kur njeriu shtrihet në kanape, në mënyrë më komode, i shtrirë lëshon trupin  në  formë qetësuese duke u relaksuar në tërësi. Shtrirja duhet të jetë e qetë pa kurrfarë lëvizje, apo shtrëngim muskujsh. Në këtë pozitë njeriu duhet të qëndroi së paku një orë. Gjatë kësaj kohe duhet angazhuar terë qenien me një forcë të pa përshkruar për të ju larguar në tërësi ngacmimeve mediale, njëkohësisht mendimet e veta duhet mbajtur në kontroll të përhershëm. Çdo mendim i veti  në veçanti duhet analizuar deri në fund, duke u kujdesur në mënyrë të përpiktë dhe maksimale, që këtë analizë  mos ta pengoi mendimi i ri që tenton të ndërhyjë në mendimin paraprak. Gjatë këtij ushtrimi njeriu duhet të jetë i freskët dhe i pushuar. Në këtë rast, sytë duhet mbajtur të mbyllur, këtu janë gjasat maksimale për dremitje, apo gjumë, po që së ndodhë dremitja apo gjumi në këtë rast çdo gjë do të shkuj huq. Në momentin  kur paraqitet mendimi i par gjatë kësaj  stërvitjeje, me këmbëngulje duhet përqendruar qe mendimi i paraqitur duhet analizuar në detaje rrjedhën e mendimit deri në fund. Duhet marrë qëndrime të vrojtuesit objektiv, pa kurrfarë pjesëmarrje aktive fizike. Gjatë meditimit të lirë do paraqiten me dhjeta mendime tjera të reja, të cila tentojnë  të prishin ekuilibrin e rrjedhojës së mendimit që është duke u analizuar. Në këtë rast ne me kurrfarë çmimi nuk duhet lejuar që mendimet e reja të depërtojnë dhe në mendjen tonë deri sa të përfundohet me analizën e mendimit të parë, deri në momentin kur mendimet e porsalindura fillojnë të humbin intensitetin e vet dhe më vonë të zhduken në tërësi. Mendimi i parë edhe për një kohë do të mbajë rrjedhën e vet. Vetvetiu do të analizohet deri në përfundim, andaj edhe vetvetiu do të zhduket. Qëndrimi i parë që në këtë rast kushtimisht quhet edhe gjendje negative, duhet mbajtur sa më gjatë që është e mundur. Mbajtja e këtij qëndrimi në tërësi duhet mbajt në gjendje pasive dhe në formë të relaksuar. Frymëmarrja duhet të jetë e qetë, e thellë, në mënyrë uniforme dhe e ngadalësuar. Sytë tërë kohen duhet qëndruar mbyllë. Deri në fund të stërvitjes duhet pasur kujdes që të jemi sa më pasiv në çdo aspekt. Kjo në një mënyrë tingëllon si kontradiktore, mirëpo kjo vetëm në shikimin e parë duket ashtu. Qëllimi kryesor është që edhe më tutje të mbajmë qëndrim relaksues, njëkohësisht të jemi në gjendje të zgjuar dhe aktiv për nga aspekti i vrojtimit. Në fillim të stërvitjes këtë qëndrim njeriu mund ta majë disa qaste, me ushtrimin permanent dhe vijues pa tjetër do të përvetësohet.
Kjo stërvitje mundëson depërtimin në të gjitha shtresat e UN-it tonë, pa kurrfarë pengese nga mendimet e vetëdijes sonë, në këtë mënyrë mundësohet kapja e informatave nga fusha e ndërdijes. Me stërvitje të pandërprera mund të arrijmë deri të shkrimet e medieve si dhe bisedat me media. Do vërejmë se në këtë mënyrë zbulojmë një botë tjetër, që gjerë me tani për neve nuk ishte e njohur. Në fillim përmbajtja e këtyre informatave mediatike, në sy të parë janë të pakuptimta dhe pa lidhje, më vonë marrin formën e caktuar. Më këtë stërvitje, duke i falënderuar stërvitjes së ndërdijes, në mënyrë graduale në veten e vet zbulojmë personin tjetër që më parë me te nuk kemi pasur kurrfarë lidhje. Në të njëjtën mënyrë mund të depërtohet edhe në shtresa më të thella të veprimit të ndërdijes nga jeta shpirtërore.
Pas një kohe vjen në shprehje durimi dhe tejkalimi. Mosdurimi është veti moderne e njeriut, i cili nga ndonjë nguti të përshpejtuar, gjithmonë humb nervat e vet. Nëse një njeri i stërvitur krahason veten me ndonjë njeri të pastërvitur, do të vërejmë që personi i pastërvitur nuk mund të qëndroi as pesë minuta pa e bërë ndonjë lëvizje pa nevojë. Të gjitha shprehitë e imta siç janë: grimcimi i thonjve, mbajtja e rrmojces në dhëmb, trokitja me gishta ne tavolinë, rrahja me këmbë, imitimi i çdo gjëje që imitohet,  shikimi i shqetësuar, kruara, grisja e ndonjë sendi që griset, ndrydhja e gjërave që ndrydhen, rrotullimi i mjeteve kohë pas kohe, fishkëllima, kërcitja, thyerja e gishtave etj. Të gjitha që i përmendem, janë simptome të çrregullimit total dhe disharmonisë shpirtërore.
Vështirë na vjen të përcjellim ndonjë ligjëratë në mënyrë të kujdesshme, ta dëgjonim bashkëbiseduesin në mënyrë të qetë, me durim presim ndonjë ngjarje të re nga ai. Gjithmonë jemi të tensionuar, sikur që dikush po na ndjekë duke mos na lënë rehat e të qetë. Ose sikur presim që në momentin e ardhshëm do të ngjajë diç e jashtëzakonshme e cila do na ve jetën në pikëpyetje. Vazhdimisht jetonim të frikësuar në një mos siguri. Thjeshtë nuk mund të qetësohemi. Ky shqetësim i brendshëm manifestohet edhe gjatë frymëmarrjes. Ndërsa, tek personi i baraspeshuar frymëmarrja është e qetë e thellë dhe uniforme. Tek njerëzit nervoz frymëmarrja është e çrregulluar, e shpejtë dhe me intervale të shkurta të frymëmarrjes gjithashtu edhe disharmonie të ndryshuar. Vetëm përmes frymëmarrjes vlerësohen vetitë karakteristike të një personi. Çfarë është personi ashtu është edhe frymëmarrja e tij.  Stërvitja e  J o g a  së  kujdes të posaçëm i kushton procesit të frymëmarrjes, aq shumë i kushtohet kujdes, sa që për frymëmarrje ekzistojnë stërvitje të posaçme për frymëmarrje.
Stërvitja  për frymëmarrje i takon grupit stërvitor të  H a t a  J o g e s, ku do të përshkruhet në detaje.
Për të arritur qëndrueshmërinë dhe durimin, preferohen pikërisht ato punë të cilat deri me sot i kemi kryer jashtë dëshirës sonë. Mirëpo, nuk kemi pasur rrugëdalje tjetër. Për këtë qellim është e domosdoshme rruarja me zhilet për çdo ditë, zgjidhja e fjalëkryqit, loja me shah, loja mos u hidhëro njeri, si dhe të gjitha lojërat që e bien në sprovë durimin e njeriut. Në këtë grup të stërvitjeve bënë pjesë edhe zgjidhja e nyjave të perit, klasifikimi i kokrrave të drithërave që janë të përziera si dhe riparimi i orëve apo mekanizmave shumë të imtë. Dobi më e madhe për njeriun është atëherë, kur punët e cekura më parë të janë pjesë përbërëse e punëve të përditshme, zyrtare apo private. Ku në çdo hap kemi të bëjmë me sprovën e nervave tonë. 
Më tutje të ushtrojmë që një ditë,  në një, apo dy ditë  në javë mos të flasim fare, sidomos fjalë të panevojshme. Duke stërvitur këtë metodë, kuptojmë se sa fjalë të kota i kemi shpenzuar pa kurrfarë nevoje gjer me tani. Me këto fjalë të kota, njëkohësisht kemi shpenzuar edhe energji të madhe dhe të panevojshme psikike. Stërvitjet e përmendura duhet vazhduar pa ndërpre, deri sa të arrihet qëllimi që të flasim vetëm fjalë të nevojshme. Gjatë kësaj stërvitje, duhet të mësojmë të dëgjojmë fjalë të panevojshme dhe të pa kuptimta me një durim të madh, që të tjerëve që flasin fjalë të tilla, mos tu ndërhyjmë fare gjatë bisedës së tyre. Njëkohësisht dhe me respekt të madh të sillemi ndaj personave antipatik, të largohem nga fjalët e rrepta që bëhen për çfarëdo imtësie. Me përmbajtje stoike dhe të pa lëkundur dhe me veti të palëkundur krenare  dhe të matur reflektojmë energji pozitive aty ku ndodhemi. Kur punojmë, duhet punuar me plotë dëshirë, me kujdes të madh, në mënyrë për ta kryer punën e dhënë me nderë dhe me cilësi më të madhe. Kur është koha e pushimit apo e dëfrimit, ta shfrytëzojmë në mënyrë maksimale. Gjithmonë duhet pasur kujdes, po sa tregohet mundësia të korrigjojmë vetitë e dobëta personale qe posedojmë. Asnjë nxitim i tepruar, apo diç e pamundur nuk guxon të na çrregulloj qetësinë shpirtërore, në momente më të vështira, duhet të qëndrojmë të ftohtë, të qetë dhe të frenuar.
Kjo lloj stërvitje fare nuk është e lehtë. Shumë vështirë është që njeriu të kënaqet me të gjitha kërkesat e cekura, për të përfituar bindje të pa luhatshme në saktësinë e vrojtimit të tillë që gjatë që gjatë jetës mund ti përqafoj filozofia induse. Nëse dikush ka vendosë të bëjë stërvitje të tilla, bindshëm do të vërtetohet se pas ca ditësh i tilli në vete fshehë një forcë të madhe, jashtëzakonisht të përshtatshme që ndikon në organizmin e vet.
Në gjirin e këtyre stërvitjeve bënë pjesë dhe stërvitja për vetëkënaqësi, përjetime të ndryshme dhe depërtimi në media. Detyra përqendrohet se çdo gjë që na rrethon, gjatë transmetimeve të ndryshme edhe ne përjetojmë çfarë të tjerët përjetojnë ndodhitë që ndodhin rreth neve. Pas stërvitjeve të cekura, jemi në gjendje të depërtojmë në thellësinë e disa gjërave si dhe ngjarjeve. Kur dikush na fletë, nuk është me rëndësi vetëm për të përcjellë bisedën e folësit, por të futemi në brendinë e zërit të  bisedës së tij. Qëllimi është që ta zbulojmë krejt atë çfarë fletë gjatë asaj kohe. Kur zogu këndon në degë, kur qeni lehë, kur këndesi këndon. Të gjitha këto e të tjera duhet dëgjuar me tërë qenien, njëkohësisht duhet kuptuar dhe zbuluar qëllimin e tyre. Me domi shumë të madhe është të uleni pranë një kënete dhe ta dëgjojmë zërin e bretkosave kur ato këndojnë. Në tërësi shtazët janë material i dobishëm dhe i përshtatshëm, të cilat duke i përcjellë me vëmendje të madhe dhe kujdes të posaçëm ushtrojmë ndjeshmërinë tonë. Këshillohet, që sa më shpesh të vizitohet kopshti zoologjik, për tu njohur sa më afër dhe më mirë me sjelljet e shtazëve. Nuk duhet të kufizohemi vetëm në shikim të thjeshtë, por duhet depërtuar sa më thellë në shpirtin e tyre, kështu që çdo sjellje dhe lëvizje të tyre duhet shpirtërisht ta përjetojmë.
Në përgjithësi, njeriu duhet të shkoj në atë drejtim për ta transmetuar personalitetin e bashkëbiseduesit tonë, në atë formë sa që na duket që ai flet vet. Krejt atë që ai na flet, duhet ta përjetonim shpirtërisht duke imagjinuar fotografinë e tij sikur të ishte e gjallë duke biseduar para neve. Kjo e fundit, në veçanti ka rëndësi të madhe. Kur dikush na shpjegon ndonjë ngjarje, ose kur ne flasim për diç, gjithmonë duhet kujdesur që në mënyrë sa më të gjallë ti shqyrtojmë mendimet tona. Kur në shtyp lexojmë që një natë në mes të natës 12 dhe 13 të marsit në Lamansh, është paraqitë një shtrëngatë e madhe, gjatë si cilës janë dëmtuar katër barka të peshkatarëve. Në këtë duhet përqendruar e terë qenia, si shikimi, dëgjimi dhe përjetimi i asaj ngjarje, ku në mendjen tonë të futën parafytyrimet e ndodhisë që ka ngjarë, duke perceptuar edhe në aspekt vizual ndodhia që e kemi lexuar për një natë jashtëzakonisht të vështirë. Të gjitha skenat e asaj nate duhet të na parafytyrohen sikur ti shikonim në ekran ndodhinë e atyre barkave gjatë shtrëngatave fatale për peshkatar, siç janë: lufta për shpëtim apo vdekje, dallgët e dalldisura të detit në mesin e asaj nate të kobshme, duke plasë rrufeja k me rremat e saja paraqitën duke qarë qiellin e errtë. Duhet përjetuar fishkëllimën e erës, të reshurit e shiut, krismat bubullimës, thirrjen e  zërave të dhimbshëm të detarëve duke u mbytë dhe duke kërkuar ndihmë. Të gjitha këto duhet përjetuar nga lajmet e paraqitura sikur të ishim në vendngjarje. Kështu që me një shënim të shkurtër të gazetarit, me pak rreshta që mund të lexohej për një periudhë të pak minutave, ne duhet përjetuar së paku gjysmë siç e kemi përshkruar më parë. Njeriu nga shtypi mund të mësoj shumëçka, vetëm e vetëm të i kushtohet kujdes me një kuptim të rregullt. Për një shikim, dëgjim apo lexim prej dhjetë minutash, me siguri që nuk mundë të flitet një muaj, përveç nëse atë materie e trajtojmë në tërësi. Është më së e qartë se gjatë ushtrimit të tillë, duhet të jemi plotësisht të friktë dhe të pushuar, nuk duhet të zgjas më shumë se gjysmë ore apo tre çerek ore që nga fillimi. Në këtë formë sensibiliteti forcohet në formë të jashtëzakonshme.
Krahas përshkrimit të tillë të ushtrimeve vijon edhe zhvillimi etik i ushtruesit. Nxënësi që ka dëshirë të  i përkushtoi kujdes shkencës së  J o g a së   mundëson që mos të bëhet vetjak, njëkohësisht kënaqet me kushte minimale të ekzistencës së vet. Nxënësi i tillë, duhet shoqëruar me njerëz të varfër dhe të pakënaqur për tua lehtësuar fatin sa më shumë. Kjo nuk vlen vetëm  për gjendje materiale, por edhe për gjendje shpirtërore si dhe kultivimin e sajë. Duhet të ketë ndjenja dhe kuptueshmëri të plotë për pafatin e tjetrit. Nuk është e njëjtë nëse të gjitha i kupton, njëkohësisht të gjitha i falën, por duhet edhe ti doja. Të afërmeve tuaj gjithmonë duhet ti dalim në ndihmë  në çdo situatë, është nevojë e pa tjetërsuar. Çdo gjurmë, urrejtje, mendimeve dhe veprimeve të mbrapshta, pa durueshmëria, gjërat e këqija, dëshira për hakmarrje, për përfitimin e të mirave materiale dhe begatisë në kurriz të tjerëve, qysh se në fillim duhet frenuar.
Në fillim kemi përmendur, pasuria nuk është aq e keqe, mirëpo, çfarë është e keqe? Pasuri që shkatërron njeriun në mënyrë shpirtërore është e keqe, siç është dëshira ndaj shkëlqesisë, si dëshira për autoritet dhe nderime madhështore. Në fund e tërë kjo do të shërben si mjet, mirëpo në asnjë mënyrë nuk guxon të përkrahë qëllimin. Si mjet mund të përdoret, nëse ajo pasuri i shërben një rrethi të gjerë njerëzish. Ai që grumbullon pasuri tokësore, vetëm e vetëm për nevoja të veta duke i shfrytëzuar të afërmit e vet dhe në damë të tyre. Më këtë punë në masë të madhe ngarkon shpirtin e vet.

----------


## salihaj

Në çoftë se në tërësi është përvetësuar stërvitja e  Ragja  Jogës,  atëherë pa  vështirësi mund të kalohet në stërvitjen e  H A T A  J O G A- së. Kjo stërvitje kryesisht mirët me veprimtari aktive të magjistare  me ndihmën e forcës shpirtërore të përkryer për nga zhvillimi i sajë. 
Në këtë stërvitje vendin e parë e zënë stërvitja e frymëmarrjes. Numri më i madh i njerëzve në botën e sotme është ka frymëmarrje të çrregulluar dhe aritmik. Andaj, me këmbëngulësi të madhe njeriu i sotëm duhet ë ja kushtoi mbizotërimit  frymëmarrjes së vet. Frymëmarrja duhet të bëhet e thellë dhe vetëm e vetëm përmes vrimave të hundës. Gjatë frymëmarrjes goja duhet të qëndroi e mbyllur. Duke marrë frymë përmes hundës, frymëmarrja duhet të jetë e qetë, uniforme dhe e ngadalësuar. Kohëzgjatja e frymëmarrjes duhet të bëhet e barabartë me frymën qe largohet jashtë. Ndërsa, intervali kohor në mesë frymëmarrjes dhe largimit të frymës nga mushkëritë duhet të zgjatë sa gjysma e kohës së frymëmarrjes dhe largimit të frymës. Shembull; nëse merr frymë  gjashtë (6) sekonda deri sa i ngopë mushkëritë, ashtu gjashtë (6) sekonda duhet të largohet fryma në mushkri, mirëpo, në mes të frymëmarrjes dhe jashtëqitjes së frymës, patjetër duhet që fryma e marr të qëndroi tre (3) sekonda para se të qitët jashtë. Efekti më i madh i kësaj stërvitje arrihet, në mëngjes para lindjes së diellit, si dhe në mbrëmje menjëherë pas perëndimit të diellit. Gjatë kësaj stërvitjeje pjesa e epërme e trupit duhet të qëndroi lakuriq. Kjo stërvitje gjatë verës bëhet në natyrë, ndërsa dimrit në dhomë të ngrohtë, por me dritare të hapua. 
Gjatë frymëmarrjes, duart vihen mbi kokë duke i takuar mes veti. Gjatë mbajtjes së frymës në mushkëri, duart qëndrojnë mbi kokë. Gjatë lirimit të frymës ashtu si lirohet fryma edhe duart lëshohen ngadalë në pjesën e poshtme.
Numri i këtyre stërvitjeve bëhet shtatë deri në tetë herë.  Ky proces i tërësishëm i frymëmarrjes qysh nga frymëmarrja, mbajtja e frymës në mushkëri dhe largimi i frymës në Indi quhet PRUAKA KUMBAKA  dhe REHAKA. Ky proces  i stërvitjes në fillim zgjatë pesëmbëdhjetë (15) sekonda. Ditëve të ardhshme ky proces duhet zgjatur më shumë. Kohëzgjatja e procesit të frymëmarrjes nuk bëhet me ritmin e madh dhe të përshpejtuar, sepse shkakton humbjen e vetëdijes dhe dhimbjen e kokës. Stërvitja më e preferuar është që në javën e dytë të kalohet nga gjashtë sekonda (12 sekonda procesi i tërësishëm) në atë tetë sekonda  (procesi i tërësishëm 20 sekonda).  Në javën e tretë në dhjetë sekonda (procesi i tërësishëm 25 sekonda). Në javën e gjashtë dymbëdhjetë sekonda (procesi i tërësishëm 30) sekonda, ky është edhe finalizimi i stërvitjes për nga procesi i frymëmarrjes.



Në formë tabelore kishte mu dukë sa vijon:
J a v ë t	Frymëmarrja/sek.	Pushimi i frymës/sek	Largimi i frymës/sek.	Procesi i tërësishëm/sek.
Java e parë	6	3	6	15
Java e dytë	8	4	8	20
Java e tretë 	10	5	10	25
Java e katërt	10	5	10	25
Java e pestë	10	5	10	25
Java e gjashtë	12	6	12	30

Gjatë procesit të frymëmarrjes, të menduarit duhet përqendruar në suksesin që është arrit gjatë këtij procesi me një besim të pa lëkundur, në mënyrë që forca e fshehur shpirtërore të zgjohet, dhe si e tillë të forcohet edhe më tutje. Frymëmarrje është e lidhur ngushtë me qarkullimin e gjakut. Andaj, gjatë stërvitjes edhe më tutje në mënyrë të bindshme dhe substanciale do të përforcohet qarkullimi i tërësishëm gjakut. Me këtë përforcim, në mënyrë të dukshme do të përforcohen edhe të gjitha organet në organizmin e njeriut. 
Kur në mëngjes mirët fryma me kapacitet të plotë të mushkërive, sipas stërvitjes së përshkruar më parë, organizmi i tillë, tërë ditën do të heton një freski të këndshme trupore ashtu edhe shpirtërore. Në çoftë se bashkë me frymëmarrjen e stërvitur gjatë tërë ditës mirët frymë më të njëjtin ritëm, atëherë organizmi vetvetiu do të bëjë një lloj përtëritje dhe vitalizëm të tërësishëm trupore
Të ju kujtojmë se një numër i madh i sëmundjeve paraqitët pikërisht për shkak të frymëmarrjes së çrregulluar siç është frymëmarrja sipërfaqësore, apo e cektë. Në këtë rast, majatë e mushkërive fare nuk preken me ajër të pastër, apo me kurrfarë ajri, që do të thotë se nuk ventilohen fare. Vendet e pa ventiluar të mushkërive janë vatra më të përshtatshme për sëmundje të ndryshme të organizmit si dhe çrregullimi trupor i njeriut. Për atë sportistët gjithnjë janë më të shëndoshë dhe më vital.
Për tu arrit harmoni e madhe  në mes të frymëmarrjes dhe qarkullimit të gjakut, çdo ditë duhet të bëhet stërvitja e frymëmarrjes ritmike. Ky ritëm mbështetët në harmonizimin e frymëmarrjes me pulsin e gjakut. Në praktikë kishte me qenë sa vijon: së pari prekët pulsi i dorës përcjellë trokitjet e pulsit, bashkë me pulsimin e zemrës harmonizohet edhe frymëmarrja pa e sforcuar atë. Në çoftë se vërtetojmë se gjatë frymëmarrjes bëhen 20 trokitje të pulsit (pulsime) dhe frymëmarrja zgjatë me ritmin  8-4-8 (20sekonda), atëherë ky baraspeshim është më i volitshëm për organizmin e njeriut. Andaj këtë baraspeshim duhet mbajtur sa më gjatë që është e mundur.
Stërvitja e frymëmarrjes në mëngjes dhe në mbrëmje, duhet të kontrollohet dhe të harmonizohet për të funksionuar frymëmarrja në raport me pulset e zemrës e kurrsesi sipas trokitjes së sekondarit të orës, siç kemi bërë në fillim të stërvitjes. Kësaj stërvitje duhet ti kushtojmë vëmendje të posaçme, sepse nga suksesi i arritur në harmonizimin frymëmarrjes dhe punës së zemrës nuk varet vetëm nga disponimi i njeriut, por edhe  nga gjendja shëndetësore. Për njeriun mjafton një shëtitje kohore prej 10  15 minutash në ajër të freskët dhe të  pastër me një ritëm të harmonizuar të frymëmarrjes së stërvitur. Gjatë kësaj shëtitje, njeriu përfiton një freski të pa përshkruar, përtëritje dhe forcim të kënaqshëm, pas çdo ngarkese fizike apo psikike.
Nëse gjatë shëtitjes së cekur, ecja fillon me këmbë të djathtë dhe njëkohësisht edhe frymëmarrja me vrimën e djathtë të hundës, ky lloj i stërvitjes quhet  S U R I A. Në këtë rast veprimi i njeriut do bëhet i sforcuar ashtu siç është përshkruar më parë. Në këtë rast ecja duhet të bëhet e matur, i sigurt, në formë krenare  apo me gjoks përpara dhe në mënyrë pedante. Në këtë ecje, njeriu do të hetoi se si për gjatë tërë trupit hetohet rrymimi i një energjie të pa njohur jetësore. Një shëtitje e tillë nuk preferohet fare të bëhet në prezencën e ndonjë shoku apo partneri, sepse prezenca e personit tjetër shkakton, sepse prezenca e tjetrit shkakton rrymim disharmonik të frymëmarrjes. Puna e të menduarit duhet të bie në minimum, sipas mundësisë të shkyçet fare. Në këtë mënyrë sistemi nervor bëhet pranues i madh i rrezatimit të energjisë jetësore i cili reflektohet nga shkurret e ndryshme, si dhe nga çdo komponentë që gjendet në natyrë andej ku ecët. Për kundër nëse jemi në gjendje të pa disponuar, të mërzitur dhe shpirtërisht të çrregulluar, në këtë rast edhe frymëmarrja do të shfaqet në formë të çrregulluar, po ashtu për organizmin e njeriut krijohen një ambient i pa përshtatshëm për ti shfrytëzuar këto reflektime në formë rrezatimi. Pas përvetësimit të stërvitjes së parë për frymëmarrje, pason stërvitja për përforcimin e shikimit. 
SH I K I M I
Me plotë kuptimin e fjalës thuhet: sytë janë pasqyrë e shpirtit të njeriut.  Atë që shikojnë sytë, kurrsesi nuk mund të përshkruhet me fjalë, apo të flitet me gojë. Njeriu mund të simuloi ashtu si donë vet, mirëpo, natyra e vërtetë e tij mund të lexohet vetëm përmes syve. E sigurt është që për këtë dukuri duhet stërvitur në mënyrë permanente pa ndërpre, duke mos u përkulur ndaj asgjëje për të arrit ndjeshmërinë e duhur. 
Njeriu që dëshiron të veproi në rrethin e vet atje ku jeton, duhet përforcuar shikimin deri në atë masë që mendimet, qëllimet dhe dëshirat e vet, në çdo kohë mund ti paraqes pa e thënë asnjë fjalë. Për  magjinë e bardhë kjo stërvitje ka rëndësi shumë të madhe.
Pasi që nxënësi ka arrit pjekurinë e duhur në aspekt etik, atëherë është formuar që të rrezatoi pozitivisht në formë aktive, andaj, duhet kërkuar energjinë e tij psikike që të rrezatoi në mënyrë të koncentruar në shikimin e parë. Përshkrimi i stërvitjeve për shikim janë të shumëllojshme që nga ana publike u jepet rëndësi e madhe. Duhet pasur ndërmend si në Evropë dhe Amerikë ekzistojnë shumë lloje të sistemeve për zhvillimin e përforcimit të forcës së shikueshmërisë që përmes reklamave ju preferohen të gjithë atyre që kryesisht dëshirojnë të përmirësojnë gjendjen e vet materiale. Shtypi ditor është i mbushur përplot reklama siç janë: rruga në drejtim të suksesit të shpejtë, dashuria dhe paraja po ju ofrohet, unë do tu ndihmoj , suksesi ju pret juve e kështu me radhë. Megjithatë, sistemi J o g a  e Indisë asgjë nuk ka të përbishtë me reklama të tilla, sepse bota perëndimore gjithmonë bënë luftë, vetëm e vetëm për të mira materiale.
S y v e   ju kushtohet kujdes i posaçëm. Për stërvitjen e syve është një metodë e veçantë dhe komplekse. Në këtë stërvitje bënë pjesë: kozmetika e qerpikëve, vetullave dhe kapakëve. Krejt kjo ka rëndësi dekorative, sepse me kurrfarë mjeti të jashtëm nuk ka mundësi të krijohet aftësimi i forcës magjike për një rrezatim magjik.
Në aspektin e magjisë së bardhë syri duhet stërvitet me metoda fizike, ose me përdorimin e materive të ndryshme kimike, duke shikuar gjithë ato që janë vetëm të bukura që ngacmojnë shpirtin, shpirtmadhësinë dhe kënaqësinë tonë. Duhet stërvit ndjenjat e dashurisë, mirësisë, momente harmonike shpirtërore përmes syve duke soditur natyrën që na rrethon. Edhe ata që nuk na njohin dhe të cilët nuk kanë biseduar me neve asnjë fjalë,  duhet të ndjejnë mirësi dhe kënaqësi duke na shikuar sytë tonë. Duhet të largohemi nga shprehitë e këqija siç janë: mbyllja e shpeshtë e kapakëve, kur gjendemi duke biseduar me dikë kthimi i shikimit të syve në kahe të kundërt, shikimi i shqetësuar, i frenuar dhe pa mprehtësi . Rëndësi të madhe ka shikimi sa më larg, ky shikim merr formën e vet të mprehtë dhe të fortë duke u përcjellë me një qetësi të kënaqshme. Kur ditët janë me diell, më rëndësi të madhe është që të bartim syza të diellit, sidomos me ngjyrë të gjelbër. Për largimin e materieve që lëvizin në hapësirë siç është pluhuri me përbërje të ndryshme, preferohet që çdo mbrëmje dhe mëngjes të pastrojmë sytë me qaj kamomili. Leximi në dritë të dobët dhe në pozitë e shtrirë, fare nuk është i preferuar. Drita e dobët dhe drita e fort, ndikojnë në mënyrë shumë negative në punën normale të syve.  Sytë i dëmton edhe shkrimi lëvizës (kur lëvizin shkronjat si në Kajron) dhe shkronjat shumë të imta. 
Q Ë N D R I M I  I  N J E R I U T
Ecja  gjatë lëvizjes duhet të jetë e matur dhe duke sforcuar kohë pas kohe. Gjoksi duhet ngritë përpara dhe krihet duhet lëshuar poshtë. Pas frymëmarrjes së thellë, gjoksi duhet liruar nga kjo lloj frymëmarrje. Gjatë uljes, pjesa e epërme e trupit duhet qëndruar drejt, ndërsa kryqet duhet qitë përpara. Ulja e tillë në fillim është mjaftë e vështirë dhe e pa përshtatshme. Nëse stërvitet kjo mënyrë e uljes, krijon vetëpohim, qetësi dhe harmoni shpirtërore. Gjatë fjetjes, trupi duhet shtri në drejtim te poleve magnetike siç është koka në drejtim të veriut, ndërsa këmbët në drejtim të jugut. 
Gjimnastika  duhet bërë çdo ditë, për ti përforcuara muskujt përkatës me gjimnastikë përkatëse.
Sugjestioni,  menjëherë pas zgjimit në mëngjes dhe rënës në mbrëmje për të fjet duhet së paku të flitet më zë të ultë kjo lutje (autosugjestion):
Unë jam i shëndoshë, i qetë dhe i kënaqur. Kënaqësia ime forcohet nga dita në ditë. Pa kurrfarë dyshimi  jam i bindur në sukseset e mia përfundimtare që i ushtroi. Vetëm mendimet e mira ma plotësojnë shpirtin tim. Jam pjesë e energjisë së universit, andaj nuk ka pengesa që mund të më kundërshtojnë kërkesat dhe dëshirat e mia për të mirë.
Sugjestioni i cekur në qenien tonë do të ndikoi në atë mënyrë që të mbrojë një qetësi të pa mposhtur. 
Në mënyrë të plotë dhe pa kurrfarë ngarkese  edhe me një gjykim objektiv duhet vlerësuar të gjitha veprimet personale dhe të bëjmë në mënyrë sa më të drejtë vlerësimin e vlerave morale që ne posedojmë. Me një shikim kritik duhet shikuar vetveten, sidomos në aspekt të lakmive të cilat i posedoj, në një apo drejtimin tjetër. Në këtë mënyrë do të zbulojmë në regjistër të madh të tejkalimeve morale dhe punëve të papërshtatshme për vetveten dhe rrethin ku jetojmë dhe veprojmë. Duhet të jemi shumë të ashpër, duke mos pas mëshirë fare në kualifikimin dhe korrigjimin e punës ditore që paraprakisht ka kaluar, mirëpo, nëse i nënshtrohemi vrasjes së ndërgjegjeje, pendimit dhe vajit, duke na lejuar që të na shkatërrojnë qetësinë tonë shpirtërore që kanë pasur për pasojë shkatërrimin dhe zhvillimin e më tejmë të rrjedhës normale gjatë jetës, mjafton të konstatojmë gabimet e bëra, duke u betuar që në mënyrë të fortë dhe të vendosur të përmirësojmë ato me rastin e parë që na ofron në atë nivel aq sa kemi gabuar. Andaj, duhet angazhuar  që me tërë forcën  të kujdesem për të mos përsëritur gabimet e ditës së sotme të bindur në gjykimin e ardhmërisë, që do të rezultoi të përmirësuar në mënyrë të dukshme. Gjatë tërë ditës së nesërme para syve duhet të na qëndrojnë gabimet e djeshme, duke u ruajtur që ato mos të përsëriten. Në këtë kontest, rol me rëndësi luan edhe ushqimi i njeriut për zhvillimin e forcës shpirtërore.
USHQIMI
Lukthi dhe zorrët nuk janë kurrfarë hapësire për luks, por janë qendra kryesore për krijimin e energjisë. Askund nuk gabohet siç gabohet me ushqim dhe mënyrën e të ushqyerit. Nuk është fare e çuditshme, që të njeriu të paraqitet numri i madh i sëmundjeve kronike, të cilat nga dita në ditë vetëm shtohen. Nga konsumi i mishtit, nga dita në ditë duhet të çmësuar, ashtu nga alkooli, duhani, kafeja si dhe nga pijet tjera ngacmuese. Ushqimi kryesor që duhet ta konsumoi njeriu janë: pemët, perimet, qumështi, mjalti dhe drithërat. Artikujt e cekur ushqimor, sipas mundësisë duhet konsumuar në gjendje sa më të qulltë. Gjatë zierjes së ushqimit shumë materie me vlerë të madhe ushqyese shkatërrohen. Në qetësin shpirtërore, vlerat kalorie të ushqimit nuk kanë kurrfarë rëndësie, sesa shfrytëzimi i rregullt i materieve të duhura për organet tretëse. Me rëndësi është që njeriu të koncentrohet në atë që konsumon që së bashku me materien të konsumoi dhe absorboi edhe energjinë që e rrethon dhe e përjeton gjatë konsumit të ushqimit. Gjatë konsumit të ushqimit të përgatitur nga artikujt e freskët e që nuk zihen, krijohet mundësi më e madhe për shfrytëzimin maksimal të energjisë. Në masë të madhe popullata ushqimin e konsumon me nguti shumë të madhe, ku nganjëherë nuk e kuptojnë as çfarë kanë ngrënë.
Shumë kush gjatë ushqimit lexon gazeta, duke lexuar ngjarje të trishtuara dhe tragjike, bashkë me ushqim konsumon edhe energjinë negative që është krijuar nga leximi i lajmeve të trishtuara dhe tragjike siç janë: vrasjet, vetëvrasjet, lufta, plaçkitja, të kallurat e të ngjashme.  Ndoshta ju duket e pakuptimtë, mirëpo është e vërtet, që ushqimi i konsumuar gjatë një leximi i tillë shumë humbë nga vlera e vet energjetike, si nga pikëpamje e përpunimit ashtu edhe ajo e shfrytëzimit nga organizmi. Njeriu ngrënë atë çfarë e mendon. Roli i ushqimit të njeriu është i përshkruar në kapitullin e posaçëm të këtij libri.
Rruga e mëtejshme për përvetësimin dhe  zhvillimin e aftësive vijuese për të ushtruar këtë magji është shumë e vështirë, njëkohësisht në vete fsheh shumë rreziqe dhe peripeci të mëdha. Preferoi që askush mos ti ushtroi dhe ti përdorë, kur personi nuk është i pjekur dhe i gatshëm për këtë gjë. Pa pasur një udhëheqës rutinor dhe provojë të madhe e cila në tërësi i njeh përshtatshmërinë dhe përgatitjen e nxënësve të vet, kurrsesi nuk lejohet të eksperimentohet me to. 
Në këtë kontest bëhet shfrytëzimi i energjisë diellore, të hënës, ndarja e trupit astral nga ai material, mbështjellja më mbështjellësin mbrojtës siç është  ODSKI që do të thotë zgjim, zhvillim dhe aktivizim i shumë qendrave nervore okulte që gjinden në pjesën e kërthizës, shpretkës, pleksi diellor,  hipofiza (boça e trurit), zemrës, tëmthit e sidomos pjesës së poshtme të kurrizit. Qendra më e rrezikshme dhe e fundit që zgjohet gjatë këtyre stërvitjeve është KUNDALIMI  (zjarri i gjarpinjve)  që në vete fsheh forcën më të madhe të njeriut. Me zgjimin e kësaj qendre nervore, zgjohen të gjitha qendrat nervore që janë të zbuluar deri me tani. Më këtë të fundit nuk ka asnjë fenomen tjetër okulti që nuk funksionon dhe që nuk mund të përdoret. Me zhvillimin e forcave kulte (pamore) rritet rreziku për vet qenin njerëzore  që stërvitë këtë fenomen. Një stërvitje dhe edukim i tillë i ashpër ka peshë shumë të madhe në kontroll mbi vetveten kështu që arrihet forca e nevojshme morale që ka rëndësi të madhe për magjinë e bardhë.  Kur njeriu me aftësinë e vet ka dëshirë të mirë në mënyrë aktive. Çdo zgjim i parakohshëm i çfarëdo qendre më herët apo më vonë mund të shkaktoi çmendje, për këtë shkak ne do tu japim shënime tjera për stërvitje të veçanta nga grupi i hata jogës. Çdo njeri që ka arrit një shkallë të caktuar të pjekurisë etike dhe forcë të paluhatshme mbi vetveten, kur të vjen koha e tij do të gjejë udhëzime gjithashtu edhe forma okuluese (pamore) për këtë dukuri natyrore. Shpirtrat e mjeshtërve të mëdhenj, në magjinë e bardhë por edhe në magjinë e zezë, pa ndërpre sjellën rreth neve, me një sy jashtëzakonisht të zgjuar përcjellin zhvillimin e të gjithë atyre të cilët janë nisë për këtë rrugë të lavdishme me njohuri të lartë. Në qoftë se dikush, vetëm nga kureshtja, mburrja, apo për çfarëdo motivi egoist provon që të zbuloi vetitë e  fshehtësisë magjike, menjëherë do të kapet nga rrethi i magjisë së zezë  e cila nuk do të lëshoi kurrë, njëkohësisht do të shfrytëzoi për të mirën e rrethit të vet dhe në kurriz të kundërshtarit të vet.
Duke u bazuar në dëmet dhe rreziqet që kanosen nga shumë stërvitje, e sidomos nga grupi  hata joga për një rrugë të drejtë më së shumti preferohet që përmes  UN-it të fshehur gjatë meditimeve të përgjithshme të arrihet në mbretërinë e së vërtetës së drejtë dhe në mençuri përfundimtare. Meditimet e tilla të aplikuara me rregull dhe të përpikta, nuk fshehin asgjë të rrezikshme në vete, ashtu që edhe pa mësues mund të aplikohen. Në fillim duket mjaftë thjeshtë, mirëpo, kërkohet vullnet i mirë dhe i pathyeshëm,qëndrueshmëri dhe këmbëngulësi për njohuri më të larta.

----------


## salihaj

Tales nga mileti thotë:  njihe vetveten. Në Greqi kjo fjalë është e shkruar në faltoren e Apolonit në Delfi. Akrobacioni i këtij mendimi shumë vështirë deshifrohet. Njohja e vetit është kyçi dhe pikënisja për të kuptuar fshehtësitë e mëdha të natyrës së njeriut. Për deshifrimin e këtij  mendimi duhet stërvitje e madhe siç është Raxha Joga. Nga Raxha Joga, ndryshimi i stërvitjes është siç vijon: Së pari, në vetëdijen ton duhet ti përmbahem dëshirës sonë në mënyrë permanente, stoike dhe me një vendosëshmëri të fortë dhe të pa luhatur, për të njohtë vetveten. Gjatë stërvitjes çdo mendim tjetër duhet shkyçë në mënyrë absolute. Kjo metodë më së miri stërvitet në natyrë. Siç është bjeshka, mali, bregu i detit ose vend tjetër, kryesisht në një vend ku nuk është prezent fare qenia njerëzore për të mos penguar as njeri. Në këtë rast nuk bënë që askush të vështroi nga afër apo larg. Stërvitja nuk bënë fare të pengohet e kurrsesi të ndërkrehet. Së pari fillohet me shtrirjen e personit  në tokë, shtrirja behët me kokë në drejtim të veriut dhe më këmbë në drejtim të Jugut.  Një kohë duhet shikuar vetëm qiellin lartë. Pastaj të mbyllën sytë dhe të shkyçet çdo mendim. Pastaj të bëjmë veti pyetjen: kush jemi ? Në vijim këtë mendim nuk guxojmë fare të lëshonim nga vëmendja, sepse kjo pyetje do ti largon të gjitha pyetjet tjera qe na sjellën përreth kokës. Ashtu duhet qëndruar deri sa pyetjet që sjellën përreth kokës të largohen në tërësi. Duhet pasur kujdes që mos të përvidhet ndonjë pyetje tjetër, pa marrë parasysh se çfarë përmban ajo, vetëm e vetëm mos të depërton në vetëdijen tonë. Nëse nuk mund të largohemi nga mendimet që na kanë vërsul, apo rrethuar, atëherë duhet marrë një mendim, apo pyetje më dominonte, të cilën duhet analizuar dhe përsëritë analizat përkatëse. Kësaj analize nuk duhet shkuar deri në fund, sepse u lejohet pyetjeve tjera të na vërsulen. Duke bërë analizën e pyetjes së parë që kemi pranuar nga fundi e deri në fillim, gjatë analizës do fitonim pikat më kyçe që neve na nevojitën.
Duke pushuar i shtrirë në bari, duhet përkujtuar një përjetim më të këndshëm që kemi përjetuar gjatë jetës sidomos ajo rinore. Do vërejmë se ky përjetim është më interesant dhe më kyç në krahasim me përjetime tjera. Tani parashtrohet detyra, të mos analizohet përjetimi i tillë, por të hulumtohen rrethanat  nën ndikimin e të cilave kemi përjetuar atë përjetim. Duke analizuar dhe duke shkuar prapa, të gjitha mendimet do të zhduken në personalitetin tonë, kështu që do të mbetët vetëm vetëdija. Pasi që shkyçën të gjitha mendimet , duhet vu veti pyetjën kush jam unë?  gjatë kësaj kohe ne duhet të gjendemi në një qëndrim të qetë dhe në një pritje të kujdesshme. Radio pranuesi unë psikik është i kurdisur në një ndjeshmëri të madhe. Atëherë jemi të gatshëm për pranim.
Kur ja arrijmë qëllimit që ta njohim vetveten, atëherë do ta përfitojmë një përjetim të cilin kurrë më parë nuk e kemi pasur. Dashurin që kemi pasur më parë, tani do të ndryshoj në tërësi, sepse t6ani do të dashurojmë shumë më shumë dhe me një kënaqësi të jashtëzakonshme. Çdo gjë që na rrethon si në shtëpi, ashtu në natyrë siç janë: çdo qenie e gjallë , bimë guri, etj ne i dashurojmë.  Atëherë vijmë në përfundim, se dashuria është leva themelore e lëvizjes dhe forca që çdo gjë futë në lëvizje. Dashuria paraqet një burim të madh energjetik që rrezaton tërë rrethin aty ku jetojmë. Kjo i ngjanë një kulle të detit që shndritë terë hapësirën e detit për orientimin e anijeve në cakun e dëshiruar.
Çdo vështirësi që na kanoset gjatë jetës, duhet ta përjetojmë në mënyrë të urtë të qetë duke ju mbështetë forcës Hyjnore e cila na mbron dhe na shtyn kah e mira. Mirëpo, të gjitha obligimet si dhe detyrat duhet kryer sipas zërit qe emeton faktori Hyjnor, të cilin e kemi thirre përmes stërvitjeve të cekurave më parë, si dhe me futjen e UN-it tonë.  
Në këtë rast fati është mirë i përcaktuar, asgjë nuk është e rastësishme. Dëshira e lirë është vetëm iluzion. Rruga jetësore është trasuar në tërësi qysh se me lindje. Asgjë nuk varet nga dëshira e jonë e lirë, por është kushtëzuar me KARMË nga INKARNIMI paraprak. Ajo që ka ndodhë, pa marrë parasysh se çfarë qëndrimi do të marrim ne, ajo do të ndodhë. Mirëpo se çfarë qëndrimi marrim ne, varet nga kapitali ynë moral, të cilin askush nuk mund të na rrëmbej dhe i cili krijon personalitetin tonë të drejt. Nga qëndrimi ynë varet edhe fati ynë në jetën vijuese dhe përkryerjen tonë shpirtërore në tërësi. 
Me një aksent të posaçëm duhet cekur, se njerëzit nuk vriten në luftë, sepse ka plasë lufta. Mirëpo, sepse njerëzve të tillë ju ka skaduar afati në këtë botë dhe duhet të shpërngulen nga këtu. Këtë mendim e argumentojnë shumë faktor tjerë si shkaktar të vdekjes siç janë: fatkeqësitë, epidemitë, sëmundjet etj.
Ka nevojë që të mobilizohen të gjitha forcat pozitive të magjisë së bardhë, për të luftuar dhe natyralizuar të gjitha lëkundjet negative, për të pamundësuar magjinë e zezë e cila ka grumbulluar energji për të kënaqë vetveten dhe që i jap vetes hapësirë për të marrë frymë në formë të lirë, të krijoj energji të re negative për të krijuar kushte të reja për luftëra  me trishtim të madh, edhe pse lufta përcaktohet me fat.
Mesazhi i Jezuit dhe një ndër mesazhet më të rënda për qenien njerëzore është: puthi armiqtë tu. Në këtë rast kur me një vetëmohim heroik, kur nga shtytjet e pastra jo vetjake ai bënë një vepër të mirë dhe fisnike armikut të vet, atëherë aty për aty do të vij deri të një rilindje mistike e personalitetit të tij në tërësi.
Njeriu i rëndomtë kur të arrijë atë shkallë të zhvillimit shpirtëror dhe në veti ka filluar të ndijë forcën hyjnore e cila ka krijuar gjithë universin dhe bashkë me veten time që ka jap një nxitim dhe forcë për ta luftuar të keqën, atëherë fitohet grada kualifikuese më e lartë për mjek të vërtetë, mjek i jashtëzakonshëm dhe magjistar i magjisë së bardh, si dhe shpëtues besnik i thirrjes së vet për shërim.

----------


## salihaj

Betohem në Apolonin, në Asklepin, në Higiejin, në Panacejin, në të gjithë Zotat dhe Zotreshat, duke i thirrur si dëshmitar qe këtë zotim dhe betim ndaj forcës së vetëdijes sime në tërësi do të respektoj. 
Që mësuesin tim në këtë art timin do të respektoi si prindin tim, do të kujdesëm për mbajtjen e tij e në çoftë se nevojitet edhe pasardhësit e tij do ti trajtoi si vëllezërit e mijë, kështu që nëse ata kërkojnë do ti mësoj më këtë art pa kurrfarë dëmi apo obligimi.
Çdo rregull apo ligjëratë si dhe çdo tjetër në tërësinë shkencore, do tu ligjëroi si fëmijëve të mijë, vetëm atyre nxënësve të cilët me betim janë lidhur për ligjin mjekësor e askujt tjetër.
Çdo të sëmuri, aq sa kam njohuri dhe mundësi në mënyrë të vetëdijshme do të drejtoj jetën e tij në mirësinë e tyre më të madhe dhe ti ruaj nga çdo dëm dhe e keqe.
Askujt kurrë dhe në asnjë mënyrë nuk do ti jap farë helmi edhe nëse për atë me lutet, as kurr nuk do të përkrahi një mendim të tillë. Njëkohësisht, as një gruaje nuk do ti ofroi ndihmë për asgjësimin e frytit të vet.
Në modesti dhe pastërti do ta kaloi jetën time dhe do ta ruaj artin tim. Kurrë nuk kam me nxjerrë gurin nga ani i urinës, vetëm do ti lejoj njerëzit e këtij zanati.
Në çdo shtëpi që do të hyj, do të hyj vetëm për të mirën e të sëmurit dhe larg çdo vetknaqësie dhe parregullsie si çdo profet tjetër që është larg lakmisë së grave, burrave, të lirëve apo të robërve.
Çdo gjë që të bëjë gjatë thirrjes sime ose jashtë praktikes  sime mjekësore, do të shoh dhe dëgjoi jetën e njeriut që nuk guxon të shfaqet publikisht, për atë do të heshti duke mbajtur sekretin.
Në çoftë se në mënyrë të vetëdijshme i përmbahemi këtij zotimi dhe në çoftë se nuk e kamë keqpërdorë, pranoi qe të përjetoi jetën e artit tim në mënyrë të respektuar nga njerëzit gjatë tërë jetës sime. Mos përmbajtësit dhe betim shtrembëruarit, përkundrazi do të jenë të gjykuar ashtu si e emërtojnë.

----------


## salihaj

Çrregullimi i funksionit normal të një organi, më shumë organeve, apo organizmit në tërësi quajmë sëmundje.
Sëmundjet i ndajmë në ato: të lindura, të fituara, akute dhe kronike, me dhimbje apo pa dhimbje.
Shkaktarët e disa sëmundjeve janë: dispozimi, ftohja, autointoksikimi, lëndimi etj.
Infektime me qenie të imta mikroskopike, siç janë: bakteret, bacili i Koh-it, tuberkulozi, spirohet e zbehtë siç është sifilizi, meningokokë, kallja e pëlhurës, kallja e trurit, gonokoka siç është triperi, pneumokokë siç është të kallurit e mushkërive etj. Virusi i quajtur  f i l t a r a n s  është i paidentifikuar etj.
Streptokoku dhe stafilokoku shkaktojnë procesin e qelbëzimit në bajamet.
Sëmundja është diç jo normale, jo natyrore, e përfituar për shkak të mos respektimit të principeve në ligjet natyrore që ka lidhje me mirëmbajtjen e shëndetit.
Për mirëmbajtjen e organizmit tonë nevojitën: ushqimi i fortë, dhe i lëngët për organe të tretjes, ndërsa ajo e gaztë  për organet e frymëmarrjes, mirëpo, për një funksionim sa më normal të organizmit nevojitet edhe ushqimi shpirtëror. Këtij ushqimi nuk i kushtojnë kujdes të duhur, apo fare nuk i kushtojmë kujdes në mënyrë që organizmi ynë të funksionoj normal.
Thënje filozofike me peshë të madhe: unë mundem të dëgjoj bisedë pa lidhje, por nuk mund të bëjë bisedë pa lidhje!
Sëmundja lajmërohet në çastin kur në organizëm futen materie të papërshtatshme për te. Organizmi i fortë dhe me energji të madhe, manifestohet me temperaturë të madhe, të ajurit, dhimbja dhe manifestime tjera. Ndërsa, organizmi i dobët dhe me energji më të dobët mbrojtëse, manifestimet e më parë cekura pak manifestohen, apo nuk manifestohen fare, kështu që organizmi dorëzohet dhe përgatitët për një sëmundje kronike.
DISA TË DHËNA PËR KURRESHTAR
Raporti i masës së ujit më atë të spermatozoidit. Masa e ujit = 0,000.000.000.000.000.000.006 mg. Ndërsa e spermatozoidit = me 70 milion të molekulave të ujit. 
Frika shkakton tkurrjen e enëve të gjakut, andaj fytyra merr ngjyrë të zbehtë.
Njeriu për një natë mund të thinjet.
Frika më e vogël manifestohet në djersitje, zbrazjen e zorrëve, urinim, humbje e oreksit, pagjumësia, ngërçet, dhimbja e kokës etj.
Nuk është fatlum ai që është i begat, por ai që është i kënaqur me atë që ka.
Futja e ilaçeve drejt në gjak është shumë e dëmshme (përmes infuzioni).
Diagnoza e quajtur Iris është indikatori më i mirë për rregullimin e materieve helmuese nga përdorimi i ilaçeve që shtresohen në sy dhe manifestohen me ngjyrë të ndryshme. Kjo bëhet përmes iridit të syrit.
Reale është vetëm ajo që duket jo reale e jo ajo që neve na duket reale.
Me paraqitjen e parë të njeriut në këtë botë ushqim kryesor ka qenë bima dhe prodhimet e saja. Kur njeriu fillon të konsumoi mish, atëherë kanë filluar problemet e mëdha dhe fatale për te. Përdorimi i mishit nga ana e njeriut, ka shkaktuar pasoja të çoroditura, aty ka filluar shtytja e parë për luftë e njeriut kundër njeriut duke filluar me vrasje, prerje, mbytje e deri të fillet e kanibalizmit. 
Provoja ka vërtetuar se vegjetarianët shpirtërisht janë më të qetë, fare pak, apo fare nuk behën agresiv. Nuk urrejnë, nuk kanë dëshirë për hakmarrje ose ndjenja tjera negative me intensitet të lartë. Këtë teori na vërteton sporti. Personat që mirën ma sport, shumë janë më të fuqishëm dhe më të fortë në aspekt fizik, mirëpo, janë më të shëndoshë, më të durueshëm dhe nuk janë agresiv në raport me personat që konsumojnë mish, apo materie tjera siç është kafeja,duhani, alkooli, dopingu mëlmesa etj.
  Në ushqimin rrezatues, përveç rrezatimit të trupave kozmike, dritës dhe temperaturës, bëjnë pjesë edhe materiet e ndryshme ushqyese dhe materiet që na rrethojnë.
Gustav Pol 25 vjeç ka hulumtuar materien e T e l u r  it  dhe rrezatimin kozmik. Gjatë hulumtimit të tij ka arriftë deri në përfundim që në qoftë se në një stallë është prezent materia e telurit, aty kafsha nuk mund të përparoi, përkundrazi vjen deri të ngordhja e sajë, për shkak të rrezatimit të telurit. Në stallën jo fort larg, aty ku nuk ka qenë prezent teluri kafshët kanë jetuar në mënyrë normale. Gjithë ashtu shumë bujq i ka brengosë kjo dukuri për mosnjohjen e shkaktarit, kur arat e tyre nuk kanë prodhuar atë që e kanë mbjellë dhe kultivuar. Ndërsa, arat tjera që kanë qenë për rreth sajë kanë pasur prodhime me rendimente të larta. 
Ndodhë që në disa vende ka fatkeqësi permanente.
Çdo mjek që nuk ka lidhje me astrologji, është i pa dijshëm dhe hipokrit

----------


## AJSBERG

Urime Salihaj per kete teme. Jane gjera shume interesante per ata qe e kane akoma kureshtjen gjalle. Ne fakt mua me behet gjithmone nje pikepyetje ne koke kur shoh magjite skenike ne televizor. Hipnozen nepermjet magjise nuk e kuptoj si behet. Se hipnozen me magnetizem kam arritur ta bej me ca veta. Mbase mund te dish dicka se cfare eshte magjia. A ka ndonje force te mbinatyrshme brenda saj. Si i bejne ca veta ca gjera te cuditshme. Nese ke ndonje informacion ose ndonje liber per te rekomanduar me thuaj.

----------


## salihaj

Në këtë rast epitetin e një-shit po ua postoi Juve i nderuar AJSBERG. Sikur mos të kisha pasur  përfitim personal për nga shëndeti, njëkohësisht për të reflektuar energji pozitive dhe në rrethi ku jetoi, me siguri nuk i kisha hy trajtimeve të temave psikologjike. Me profesion jam Inxhinier i diplomuar i Bujqësisë. Pas largimit tim nga puna nga ana e regjimit serb në vitin 1990, për ta ruajt shëndetin tim, trupor, shpirtëror dhe psikik, jam detyruar ti  kushtoi kujdes fushës psikologjike. Edhe vetëm e vetëm kjo lami më ka bërë ai që jam: me shëndet permanent, me qetësi shpirtërore dhe psikike. Pikënisja ka filluar nga thënia e një autori që nuk me kujtohet, ndërsa Autori i librit Shkolla e Lartë e Hipnozës autori i së cilit është Kurt Tepewein. Citoi thënien: do vjen koha kur pasardhësit do tallen me neve, se si në shërohem me medikamente, kur 25 % të sëmundjeve shkaktohen nga faktorët biologjik që duhet trajtuar me medikamente. Ndërsa 75 % të sëmundjeve shkaktohen nga faktorët psikik që duhet trajtuar me seanca psikologjike. 
Libri praktik për stërvitjen e metodave psikologjike për hipnozë është libri i cekur: shkolla e lartë e hipnozës. Botim i Zagrebit  gjuha kroate. Përkthimin e kam bërë unë, por libri më është djegur gjatë luftës. Libri i dytë është Medicina Hyjnore. Edhe këtë libër e kam lexuar nga gjuha serbe, autor i Beogradit, profesor universitar i Mynchen-it dhe Newyork-ut i quajtur Petar Spasiq, nga ky libër kam nxjerrë citate praktike që po i shkruaj në forum. Libri i tretë i quajtur Hipnoza në gjuhë shqipe, për momentin nuk e kam këtu, do ju njoftoi. Libri i katërt i quajtur si të zotërojmë vetveten autori Emil Kue. Libri i pestë Forca qetësisë  autori Karlos Kastaneda. Për momentin lexoni me vëmendje të madhe stërvitjen e Hata dhe Raxha Joga-së në shkrimet e mia në forum. Pastaj mund të shkëmbenim mendime të mëtutjeshme, që shumë pres nga Ju dhe bashkëmendimtarët e Juaj. Me respekt të thellë ju përshëndes i nderuari AJSBRG.

----------


## AJSBERG

Keni te drejte. Ne radhe te pare sepse mund te mesóhet me shume nga 2-3 faqe me permbajtje psikologjike sesa nga nje biblioteke e tere me romane. Une vete e kam ndryshuar vetveten vazhdimisht. Ndryshime qe te tjeret as qe e dine se mund te behen tek vetevetja. Kam permiresuar vazhdimisht vullnetin tim, zakonet e mia. Shume te pakte jane ata qe i njohin vlerat dhe perfitimet e pabesueshme te nje morali te forte. Vetite qe synohen te fitohen ne ushtrimet e raxha joges dhe hata joges i shoh me dobi te shumefishte. Sepse ato jane baza e joshjes personale qe nevojitet per te ndikuar dhe dominuar te tjeret. E gjithe aristokracia e botes moderne perbehet nga persona me joshje te larte personale. Sepse eshte joshja personale qe ben shtresen e larte te shoqerise. Perfitime te tjera jane ne aspektin e shendetit mendor, moral e fizik. Kam degjuar raste ku jane sheruar paciente me kancer te pasherueshem , sepse iu thuhej se nuk kishin gje, do te sheroheshin shpejt...
Pra si shendeti jone moral dhe fizik e mendor jane ne dore te vullnetit tone. Edhe autosugjestioni ka fuqi te pallogaritshme.

----------


## salihaj

Mësimi më i madh në 2-3 faqe...se sa nga një bibliotekë.. (AJSBERG). Këtë mësim e bëjnë personat e mençur dhe të pjekur kur lexojnë, komunikojnë, dhe shkëmbejnë njohuri me persona të njëjtit, apo kalibër më të lartë se vetvetja. Personat e tillë me hapa të mëdhenj ecin drejt progresit të pa imagjinuar. Andaj nga kjo rrjedh fjala popullore: lexo e gjezdisë, Kinë e Paris.
Ndryshimi te njeriu...(AJSBERG). Të njeriu i mençur, ndryshimi ditor është i largët, sepse njeriu i mençur dhe dinamik, nga kureshtja për të përfituar sa më shumë dije gjithnjë është aktiv. Andaj mund të ndryshoi nga çasti në çast për të mirat e veta duke akumuluar energji pozitive, të cilën nuk e përdorë vetëm për vete, por edhe me atë energji rrezaton rrethin ku ai jeton dhe vepron. Frojdi thotë: nëse dom me më bërë ofendim kardinal, vetëm më thuaj: ti je Frojdi i djeshmit, nuk me nevojitet ofendim më i madh.
...ushtrimet e raxha Joges dhe hata Joges i shoh me dobi të shumëfishte.... Kur një i ri 20 apo 30 apo 30 vjeçar fillon me këtë lloj stërvitje do të përjetoi mrekullira. Nuk ka nevojë të stërvitë asgjë tjetër përveç këtyre dy mjeshtërive. Shumë qartë është cekur: pasi që të përfundoni me Hata Jogën qe personi duhet ta bëjë vet dhe kur arrin shkallen më të lartë të hata Jogës, atëherë do kaloni në fushën e Raxha Joges në të cilën fushë do të paraqitet një arsenal i ri njerëzish që do të keni punë me ta. Në këtë shkallë nuk do stërvitësh sipas dëshirës suaj, por komandën në tërësi  e  ka dikush tjetër. Unë sa kam stërvitë edhe pse ka qenë kohë e shkurtër, kam arrit  deri në përfundim se:   nuk ka kënaqësi shpirtërore, pa mundm të  madh fizik. Këto të dyja shkojnë në raport njëra me tjetrën 50:50, shembull: një mardhënje seksuale e mirë dhe e fortë, shpenzon energji aq sa shpenzon me një vrapim prej gjashtë km. Në mënyrë figurative mora këtë shembull për të shprehë si kënaqësi seksin, ndërsa mundin si  aktivitet fizik dhe sekretimin e djersëve, e sekreteve tjera e bashkë me to lirimin e materieve toksike të pa dëshiruar për organizëm. Andaj nuk thuhet kot: nëse do zbukurohesh bëjë seks. Asgjë nuk është absolute, çdo gjë është relative, mirëpo absolute është ajo që çdo gjë është relative. Njeriu progresiv kërkon qe të bëjë një hap përpara. Për mua mjafton që kam mjek miq pa masë, ama si mjek për të më shëruar për mua nuk ekziston asnjë deri në këtë moshë 63 vjeç. Sipas kësaj që u tha për dyzet vjet e më shumë për mua çdo barnatore humane ishte mbyllë nëse krejt populli kishin me qenë të disiplinuar si unë edhe pse i takoi shtresës më të ultë të intelektualizmit, mjeku ishte dashtë të prodhoi numër të madh virusesh artificial siç është i AIDS-it për të ekzistuar. Në këtë drejtim me ka ndihmuar pikërisht AUTOSUGJESTIONI i Emil Kue-së. Përshëndes këtë shkëmbim mendimi pa masë të zotit AJSBERG. Nuk ka nevojë ende të lexojmë libra, çdo gjë do plotësohet me shkëmbimin e mendimeve të shëndosha, argumentuese dhe konstruktive. Edhe një herë Ju përshëndes përzemërsisht me një lutje: që mos Ju dhimbet ndonjë risi e artë që Ju e ruani me fanatizëm për mikun e Juaj salihaj futeni në këtë dritare magjike të internetit. se do të shpërbleheni!.

----------


## AJSBERG

Te gjithe ndikohemi nga shoqeruesi yne pa vetedije prandaj thuhet qe shoqerohuni me njerez pozitiv me qellime dhe optimist dhe qe te jene shoke te librit. Ne fakt edhe libri mund te jete shoqeri shume e mire. Do te mundohem te gjej autosugjestionin e emil kuese, forcen e nderdijes qe kam degjuar shume per te por se kam gjetur dhe zoterimin me veteveten. Qe ta coj veten deri te nota 10 per kete ceshtje. Librat qe me kane bere me shume pershtypje jane 10 librat e volumeve te "sekretet e suksesit"
SEKRETE QE JU BEJNE TE LUMTUR(autoret jane Harry Box dhe H. G. Watson)

"Lumturia nuk eksiston", thone te pakenaqurit nga jeta. Ashtu sic mund te thone te varferit per te ngushelluar mjerimin e tyre; "Pasuria nuk ekziston". Te dorezuarit jane peshe e vdekur e shoqerise, kurre nuk duhet te dorezohesh. Harry Box pohon: "Lumturia ekziston! Te gjithe mund ta fitojne. Sigurisht nuk eshte nje lumturi e vazhdueshme, ndryshe nuk do te ishte lumturi". Ajo perbehet nga shume elemente qe do t'i mesoni kur te lexoni kete liber. Nese do t'ju pyesja: "Doni te beheni te pasur?", do te pergjigjesjit ne kor:"Po". Mire pra, eshte me e lehte te behesh i lumtur se i pasur, sepse pasuria nuk te con medoemos ne lumturi, perkundrazi, lumturia te con ne pasuri. Kur te keni lexuar kete liber jo vetem do te bindni per keto pohime por do ta ndjeni veten me te gezuar e shume gjera qe ju kane shqetesuar deri tani do t'i shikoni krejt ndryshe, me me qetesi, me me maturi, e me me zgjuarsi. E keshtu do te fitoni nje lumturi me te thelle.

Permbajtja

E drejta per lumturi- Burimet e lumturise- Ekuilibri fizik, intelektual, moral- Stili dhe teknika e lumturise- Lajt-motivi i lumturise- Tualeti i lumturise- Krimbi i lumturise- Duaje boten sic eshte- Mbroni lumturine tuaj nga tre rreziqet: vetja jone, te tjeret, ngjarjet- Lumturia bashkeshortore- Si do te ishte nje cift i lumtur- Kushtet e lumturise bashkeshortore- Keshilla per nje cift te ri- Gruaja dhe burri ideal- Si duhet te kombinohen karakteret e nje cifti- Shkaqe te vogla ne mosmarrveshjet bashkeshortore- Cfar e merzit gruan (te metat e burrave)-Cfar merzit burrat (te metat e grave)- Lumturia e perditeshme- Deshperime te vogla e te medha- Mposhtni trishtimin- Transformoni punen ne lumturi- Surrogatet e lumturise.
SEKRETET E SUKSESIT NE DASHURI

Te gjithe fituesit e zemrave te grave nuk jane zoterues te cilesive te vecanta por thjesht psikologe qe njohin mire jo grate, por gruan, e qe zbatojne ne fushen e dashurise nje metode te percaktuar mire. E nje metode e tille eshte edhe ky liber teper interesant e teper i nevojshem per te rinjte. Konkluzionet qe mund te nxirrni pas leximit te tij sigurisht qe do te jene te ndryshme, por kryesori do te jete ky: se nuk ekzistojne meshkuj me ose pa fat ne dashuri, por ata qe kane sukses ne kete fushe njohin mire psikologjine femerore, e te tjeret jo, e me keq akoma per ata qe e injorojne. Te gjithe mund te behen fitues te zemrave te grave. Te gjithe mund te kene sukses ne dashuri, por me pare duhet te mesohen disa rregulla, te pervetesohen fare pak keshilla te ketij libri. Pasi ta keni lexuar, me siguri qe do te bindeni per cfare thame me siper.

Permbajtja

"Fat" apo sukses me vajzat- Si afrohen vajzat- Rasti, pika e nisjes- Mos thuaj kurre...- Vajzat afrohen keshtu...- Si krijohet pershtypje tek vajzat- Syte dhe zeri terheqes- Viktimat e joshjes- Rregulla e madhe e joshjes pamore- Zeri - Si te flasesh me vajzat - Ajo qe duhet t'i thuhet nje vajze - Ajo qe nuk duhet t'i thuhet nje vajze - Genjeshtrat konvencionale - Shtate menyra per t'u bere simpatik, apo... - Si mposhten vajzat - Si te behesh i dashur - Perse te dashuron nje vajze - Formula e dashurise - Te dashurosh apo te dashurojne - Si krijohet dashuria - Rreziku "Letersi" - Cmimi i fitores - Parapergatitja - Pretekset e saj - Keshtu bejne te gjitha - Gruaja dhe dashuria - Kur genjen gruaja - Kur gruaja nuk genjen - Xhelozia - Vuajtja absurde - Mekanizmi i xhelozise - Kura parandaluese - Historia e Kittit - Mos beso teper - Teknika e elefantit - Nje metode ultra-moderne - Nese pastaj...
SEKRETE QE JU BEJNE SIMPATIKE

Ky liber eshte nje nga sukseset me te medha boterore. Simpatia, antipatia. Ndjenja misterioze qe kane nje ndikim te madh ne fatin tone. Ai qe arrin te behet simpatik me siguri do te kete sukses te madh ne jete. a eshte e mundur kjo?, mund te pyesni. Fare e mundur. mjafton te lexoni kete liber dhe do te bindeni. Simpatik nuk lind por behesh. e shkrimtari amerikan H.G.Watson jua mundeson kete gje me nje metode te pagabueshme. Eshte teper e nevojshme per te gjithe, per te mos thene e domosdoshme, qe ta lexoni dhe rilexoni kete liber. Kur ta keni kryer me se miri kete detyre do te beheni tjeter njeri, me i gezuar, me i mire, me i suksesshem ne qellimet qe i keni vene vetes. Sepse do ta shihni veten me me realizem e me me objektivitet, me te mirat e dobesite e saj, te cilat kush eshte i mencur, do te dije t'i shfrytezoje ne favor te tij per te arritur qellimet qe deshiron.


Permbajtja;

Rendesia e te qenit simpatik; buzeqeshni zoterinj!- shkolla e buzeqeshjes- Altruizem egoist- Dorashka kadife- Levdata, lubrifikues i shkolles se jetes- Kritika Boomerang- Emri ne gazete- Ndjenja per t'u dukur- Te hyjme ne cmendine- Endrra qe te cojne ne marrezi- Si te sillemi me te tjeret- Permbledhja e pjeses se pare.


Nyja ne shami
Si te behemi simpatik per te dashuren, por edhe per te dashurin-
Gjera te vogla me rendesi te medha 
Momenti i duhur 


Mbillni simpatine
Vullnetareve te antipatise
Keshilla per antipatiket kronike 
Demet e antipatise
Gracka e fjales
Arti i te degjuarit
Lerini klientet te shfrejne
E ... te nxjerrin perfundimet. 

SUKSESI NE JETE

Harry Box eshte nje shembull i gjalle i suksesit ne jete duke u nisur nga hici. Fat, do te thoni ju. Pjeserisht ndoshta. Por mbi te gjitha metode. Edhe njeriu me me fat i kesaj bote, nese nuk do te kete per udheheqje nje metode, do te shohe t'i zbehet fati i tij ne nje kohe te shkurter. Harry Box, duke mos qene egoist, ju zbulon sekretet e shumta te metodes se tij te suksesit. '' Si ja kam dale une- ju thote- mund t'ia dilni edhe ju! Fruti i eksperiences time eshte ky''. Nuk eshte fjala per dogma, por per keshilla te nje njeriu qe ka ''rrojtur me te vertete'', per keshilla te zbatueshme e me dobi, per keshilla te nxjerra nga eksperienca e nje njeriu te suksesshem. ''Po te kisha une- thote ai- nje metode te tille te karrieres time, do te kisha ecur me shpejt e me kollaj ne jete. Kjo metode perben nje avantazh per ju''. Sigurisht sipas inteligjences e prirjes se lexuesit.

Permbajtja

Hyrje- Si te orientohesh- Kurajua per t'u nisur- Si jane njerezit (shumica kundershtare, ziliqare, egoiste, hipokrite, pa burreri, me nje fjale te dobet, pakica jane te sinqerte, perkrahes)- Koherat- Si te njohesh mundesite e tua (zgjedhja e rruges)- Analiza e mundesive te tua (prirjet fizike, morale, intelektuale)- Qarteso situaten tende aktuale- Caktoi vetes nje qellim- Keshilla te pakenaqurve e te zhgenjyerve- Dialog per njeriun qe pretendon sukses- Lufta per suksesin- Rregulla e koherave; te veprosh e te rifillosh- C'eshte iniciativa- Zbulimi i nevojave te publikut- Si te behesh njeri i veprimit- Faktori kohe- Fakti dhe prestigji- Vogelsira tragjike- Vendi yt ne shoqeri (njeriu normal dhe ai superior, besimi ne vetvete)- Nese je ti nepunes (biznesmeni i ardhshem, shfrytezimi i rastit, syri i padronit, mos harro te kaluaren tende, etj). 
SEKRETET E VULLNETIT

Mos thoni nuk kam vullnet. Sepse nuk ekzistojne njerez pa vullnet, sic nuk ekzistojne njerez pa muskuj. Por ka individe te dobet psikologjikisht dhe fizikisht qe nuk dine si zoterohet ajo force e madhe morale qe quhet vullnet. Nje filozof ka thene: Dhjete njerez qe duan sherbejne me mire se 1000 te detyruar. Prandaj hapi i pare eshte te duam te bejme dicka, e te gjithe mund te behen njerez qe duan. Por per te arritur kete mjafton te zgjosh ne vetvete, ate force te madhe morale- nese eshte stopuar ta gjallosh, ta besh aktive sepse duhet te jesh i bindur se ajo eshte motorri i egzistences dhe i suksesit. Te duash te arrish dicka eshte pothuaj tashme se e ke fituar. Kjo duhet te jete deviza juaj e vetme. Nuk eshte kaq e veshtire sa mund t'ju duket, te behesh njeri i vullnetshem

Permbajtja

Linja e vullnetit- Faktori X (problemi, zgjidhja, te mos jesh sherbetor, te dish te zgjedhesh)-Metoda (Amleti i perjetshem, zhvillimi i vullnetit, kura e nje doktori per te zhvullneturit)- Kriza e vullnetit (shkurajimi, mos i beso te pariparueshmes, gjakftohtesia, nje ilac gjendet gjithmone)-Semundjet e vullnetit (pavendosmeria, paqendrueshmeria, ligji i kthyeshmerise, apatia, dembelizmi, ndjenja e paaftesise, ndjenja e inferioritetit)- Anomalite e vullnetit (manite, simptomat, alkooli dhe narkotiket)- Keshilla per nevrasteniket (a je nevrastenik, tipat e nevrastenikeve, si mposhtet nevrastenia)- Tre paragjykime (fati, gjenia, koherat)- Te duash= te arrish- Te duash aktivitetin- Te jesh nje arrivist- Disfatistet e vullnetit (sistemi i doktor Brantonit per te zhvullneturit, hapat e para, si te dalesh fitimtar ne jete)- Freni i vullnetit-ARTI I IMPONIMIT

Te imponohesh nuk eshte vetem nje e drejte, eshte edhe nje detyre sepse, duke u imponuar theksohet personaliteti yne, arrihen me shpejt qellimet qe i kemi vene vetes. Njerezit, ne pjesen me te madhe, jane te dobet, te pavendosur, te lekundshem. "Eshte e nevojshme- thoshte Telleyrand- t'i merrni me te mire pos mbi te gjitha t'u imponoheni. Ky eshte avantazh i disa njerezve. Napoleoni duke u imponuar ne disa rrethana te pershtatshme eshte bere perandor. Linkolni ka mundur te zbatoje bashkimin e Amerikes duke zbatuar artin e imponimit ne momentet me te pershtatshme." Arti i imponimit perben sekretin per te dominuar te tjeret, si ne plane te vogla edhe ne ato te medha qe paraqet jeta. Egzistojne dy kategori njerezish, ata qe binden dhe ata qe komandojne. Nese doni te jeni nga keta te fundit lexoni dhe pervetesoni keshillat e ketij libri shume interesant e teper te domosdoshem per ata qe deshirojne te jene "dikush".

Permbajtja
Te arrish (faktori i papeshe, rriti vlerat vetes, joshja personale, te jesh dikush)- Te njohesh veten (kafsha per eksperiment, dy armiqte, nje sugjerim, klasifikimi)- Celesi i karakterit tend (pyetesor per te njohur veten, karakterin tend, klasifikimi i pergjigjeve)- Zhvillohu vazhdimisht (pamja e jashteme, prova e pasqyres, elementet psikologjike te personalitetit, cilesite pozitive te personalitetit, cilesite negative te personalitetit)- Si te imponohesh (tipi ideal, tipi ideal ne aspektin e pamjes se jashtme (per gruan e per burrin) -tipi ideal ne aspektin intelektual (per gruan e per burrin))- Qendrimi yt perballe te tjereve (te jesh egoist, te jesh ambicioz, si te sillesh me eproret e me vartesit)- Beso ne vetvete se je i forte. 

Dhe libri me mbreselenes eshte sekretet e vullnetit. Gjenden neper librari por jo ne te gjitha. Jane libra te pakrahasueshem sepse jane REALITETI VETE. 
 Tashi kisha nji pyetje cilat ushtrime behen te parat hata joga apo ragja joga. Dhe cdo te thote : Kjo stërvitje kryesisht mirët me veprimtari aktive të magjistare me ndihmën e forcës shpirtërore të përkryer për nga zhvillimi i sajë. 
Mos do te thuash se pas ushtrimeve mund te zoterosh rrezatim magjepses. 
Megjithese lexova dicka nga joga nuk pretendoj se nuk kam se cte di me. Sidomos dhe per fushen e bukur te hipnozes. Kam lexuar librin "hipnoza shkence apo fiksion" te cilin mund ta gjeni edhe ju ne www. qerkinaj.com tek bibloteka jone ose ne www.syri3.com tek librat. Eshte liber shume praktik. Nese nuk e keni lexuar. 
Ju faleminderit juve pjekurine tuaj superiore dhe per ciltersine qe rrezatoni.
 AJSBERG

----------


## salihaj

Nëse mjeku nuk ka mundësi të përgjigjet qartë dhe në mënyrë precize, nuk bënë pyetje të tërthorta, nuk njeh peshën e mushkërisë së majtë, apo të djathtë, cila është pesha e gozhdëve që mund të ndërtohen nga hekuri që përmban njeriu, apo cila është sasia e squfurit në organizëm që mund të ndërtohen fijet e shkresës nga ky squfur. Mjeku i tillë në sy të pacientëve të sëmur ka humbë çdo besim dhe është i pa ditur.
Ka raste, kur i sëmuri rrinë e shtrirë në spital deri në 14 ditë, duke pritë diagnozën edhe pse qendra spitalore i ka të gjitha kushtet dhe mjetet më të përsosura për hospitimin e pacientit. Mos të flasim për haotizmin politik.

----------


## salihaj

India është djep i hiromantisë. Në Indi, mjeku gjatë kontrollimit të pacientit përdorë metoda nga lëmi i hiromantisë, duke përcaktuar sëmundjen përmes disa simptomave duke kontrolluar dorën dhe thonjtë e sajë.
Çdo kush duhet ta dinë se dy njerëz nuk i kanë të njëjtat duar si dhe vijat e tyre. Po ashtu as dora e djathtë nuk është e njëjtë me dorën e majtë dhe e kundërta. Këtë dukuri në lëmin e kriminalitetit e quajnë  d a k t i l o s k o p i.    Pamja e linjave të një njeri, nuk ndryshon në asnjë moshë, mirëpo madhësia e linjave në dorë rritet në raport me moshën. Njeriu sa më i ri,  posedon numër më të madh të linjave ose të ashtuquajtura papilare në një centimetër në katror.  Fëmija që është duke thithur ende ka 30 linja për centimetër katror, fëmija 10 vjeç 25 linja, çuni 20 vjeç 20 linja. Njeriu kur kalon moshën 30 vjeçare, numri i linjave follon të zvogëlohet, kështu që numëron rreth 12-15 linja.
Në bazë të gjurmëve të gishtave, përafërsisht mund të përcaktohet kohëzgjatja e jetës së njeriut.
Në pëllëmbën e dorës gjenden të vizatuara vetitë dhe karakteristikat e gjendjes shëndetësore, por edhe procesi jetësor në vijim deri në vdekje.

----------


## salihaj

E kaluara ime ka qenë shumë, shumë e hidhur, mirëpo, mësuese e madhe për mua. Largimi im nga puna në vitin 1990 nga regjimi si ta quaja ish Jugosllav-serb që nuk është gabim, më shtyri të ndërroi stilin e  notit tim. Më parë kam qenë një Inxhinier i diplomuar i agronomisë, me përvojë 24 vjeçare. Është histori e gjatë. Obligimi im vijues ishte ta ruaj shëndetin tim, të tri gocave, tre çunave dhe të dashurës sime. I vetmi shpëtim sipas meje ishte psikologjia aplikative që i shërben shëndetit tim, e krahas shëndetit tim edhe shëndeti i familjes sime. Lexova shumë libra psikologjike, ndër to, i pari ka qenë kompleti i Sigmund Frojdit. Atëherë u përcaktove në ato libra që shumë i kontribuuan shëndetit tim siç janë:Kako Gospodariti sodom - Emil Kue në përkthim Si të mbizotërojmë veten, i vetmi përkthim në gjuhën shqipe është i imi, është libër i lidhur, njëkohësisht në fajll. Ky libër mund të gjendet në biblioteka Serbe dhe Kroate në gjuhen e tyre. Libri Sveta medicina  Petar Spasiq ose në përkthim Medicina Hyjnore. Edhe kjo gjendet në bibliotekat e shteteve të më lartë cekura. Unë kur e kam lexuar, nga ky libër kam ekstraktua pjesët që më kanë hy në punë të shëndetit tim, sidomos Hata Joga dhe Ragja Joga dhe çdo citat për të cilin kam qenë i interesuar gjenden në dorëshkrim dhe në fajll në gjuhen shqipe, përkthyer nga unë. Librin e parë dhe ekstraktin e librit të dytë kam mundësi ta dërgoi përmes imel-it. Pasi që nuk gjenden në gjuhë shqipe. Në vijim shumë me kanë ndihmuar kompleti i librave të Dale Carnegie siç janë: Psikologjia e suksesit 1,2,3,4 dhe 5. Po ashtu dhe libri Faktori i Suksesit. Po ashtu, ka ndihmuar libri i autorit  Josef Marphy me titull Forca e ndërdijës, këtë libër e posedoi të cilin e kamë ble në librari, gjendet në përkthim. Mirëpo nga vlera e lartë e këtij libri, në mënyrë tonike e  kam lexuar duke incizuar në tërësi në  kasetë.  Në këtë kontest shumë më ka ndihmuar edhe libri i Shelbah Sistemi i Suksesit përkthyer nga zotëri Daut Demaku. Libri që e kamë lexuar pas Frojdit ka qenë Shkolla e lartë e hipnozës e që në vijim me ka nxitë të lexoi librat tjera siç i kamë cekë. Me një fjalë më kanë interesuar librat të cilat drejtpërsëdrejti më kanë hy në punë për shëndet.
Librin , apo librat që ju mi preferoni e për të cilat jam shumë i interesuar, jo aq për vet sa për çunat dhe gocat e mia. Nëse më lejon mosha për mua janë të mirëseardhura. Mirëpo, nuk njoh gjuhë tjetër përveç shqipes dhe serbokroatishtes. Nëse janë në gjuhë shqipe e gjenden në Shqipëri, me siguri se do ti blej, pasi që verimet i kaloi të vëllezërit e mijë në Durrës dhe çunat e xhaxhait tim në Tiranë. 
Sa i përket stërvitjes së  Hata Jogës që është e para dhe Ragja Joga  është e dyta. Sipas autorit që e ka shkruar këtë metodë të stërvitjes nuk ka nevojë të stërvitni Ragja Jogën. Me përvetësimin e Hata Jogës në tërësi, sipas autorit e që nuk dyshoi, do të futeni në një botë krejtësisht tjetër e cila do ju drejtoi. Aty do ngërthehen dy rryma, rryma e magjisë së bardhë dhe magjisë së zezë. Morali i fortë i të stërviturit fiton të drejtën për magji të bardhë, do e lufton magjinë e zezë dhe do bënë karrierë të pa përshkruar në këtë botë. Mirëpo, autori disa herë tërhiq vërejtjen,  ai që stërvitë duhet pasur moral të fortë dhe kujdes të jashtëzakonshëm. Kjo materie gjendet në mënyrë të përpiktë në shkrimet e mia të Forumit Shqiptar me titullin Medicina Hyjnore. Këto libra ishin kyçe, që tani për tani mjeku nuk ka punë me mua. Kam lexuar aq shumë për vitet e mia sa që në fund më është dashtë të përdori vetëm ato aplikative që hyjnë në përdorimin e trupit dhe shpirtit tim. Jam i interesuar shumë për dy libra tani të botuara në Tiranë siç quhen: si të bëhem grua dhe Si të bëhem burrë, sipas një TV emisioni në TVSH, kuptova që janë libra të përkryer për adoleshentët.    
Ju falënderoi shumë për informim të saktë  për literaturën që ma preferuat dhe libraritë që keni cekë Ju i nderuar. Nëse më lejon mosha me siguri edhe ato do ti lexoi unë dhe pasardhësit e mi.

----------


## AJSBERG

Ju pergezoj per faktin se dhe ne kete moshe dini akoma te jetoni te interesoheni te apasionoheni me dicka. Ne fund te fundit te jetosh do te thote te interesohesh. Ndryshe nga bashkemoshataret e mi qe tere diten e tyre e kalojne me kafe muhabet. Nuk jam kunder shijimit te jetes por kur ne jeten tone fusim ne fillim gjerat me pak te rendesishme nuk do te gjejme kohe per ato me te rendesishmet. Ndersa po te merremi ne fillim me kryesoret, familja, miqte, pastaj do ta gjejme kohen per tu marre me punet, dhe pasi jemi marre me keto gjithmone ka kohe per nje kafe me shoket. 
Literaturen dhe prapavijen time kulturore nuk ua vura para per tu dukur se mu duk se e teprova pak.  As nuk jam i mendimit te atyre qe ne vlejme sipas asaj qe lexojme apo qe dime. Sigurisht kompetenca ka shume peshe, por ne jemi ata qe e kemi vendosur te jemi. Kjo e percakton vleren tone. Ato qe lexoj nuk bejne gje tjeter vecse me rrisin pasionin per jeten per punen per te persosuren. 
Edhe une ashtu si ju kam akumuluar shume kurajo ne librat e fushes se psikologjise. Dhe mendoj se nuk do te kete deshtim, fatkeqesi, kundershti qe mund te me vere poshte. Mund te pesoj nje deshtim, kurre nje disfate. Pavarsisht se eksperiencen nuk e kam filluar se jam ne shkolle, mendoj se idete dhe eksperienca e te tjereve do te jete nje arme shume e forte per mua. Sigurisht e ndjej ate ndjenjen e deshtimit dhe te qenit hic, por duke mos e humbur realitetin nga syte do ta beje kete kohe sa me te shkurter. Populli thote: Enderro gjerat e medha dhe realizo gjerat e vogla. Jeta ka nevoje per qellime konkrete dhe me folje vepruese. 
Shoh tek njerzit nje mosperfillje ndaj shendetit, jetegjatesise, trupit te tyre. Hane me shumice, nuk lodhen fizikisht, hane embelsira, pine alkol me teprice. Nuk kane nje qellim deri kur duan te jetojne pa semundje. Mund te duket dicka e tepruar por sot dihet nga fiziopsikologet se njeriu rron aq sa do te jetoje. Kur Napoleoni shkoi per ne Moske shume nga ushtaret e tij u kthyen mbapsht se ju duk se nuk mund te vazhdonin me. Ata vdiqen. Kurse ata qe vazhduan para me vullnetin per te jetuar dhe fituar nuk i kapi as ftohja e jo me te vdisnin. Njeriu e vendos vet kur vdes. Ne momentin kur ai dorezohe, kur nuk ka me asnje interes ne kete bote ai vdes. Kur nje spekulator i apasionuar tregtie ishte ne shtratin e vdekjes dhe doktoret nuk i dhane me shpresa per te jetuar, aty vjen ta takoje nje shok i vjeter dhe i thote se kishte gjetur nje kombinim te perkryer. Nen vrullin e pasionit ai u hodh nga krevati dhe shkoi me shokun e tij. Mbaroi ate pune dhe shume e shume te tjera pastaj vdiq.
AJSBERG

----------


## salihaj

"Endërro gjërat e mëdha dhe realizo gjërat e vogla". Unë ëndërroi gjërat aq sa jam i madh, por këto gjërat e mia janë të radhitura ndër ato të voglat. Mirëpo, unë gjërat e mia të vogla nuk i ndërroi me gjërat e "mëdha" të rrethit tim. Ju dëshiroi çdo të mirë për Vitin e Ri ashtu si ua donë zemra e Juaj, me një sugjerim jo obligativ, por miqësor, që mos ta harroni këtë zanat si gjer me tani. Viti i Ri nafaka e re Ju uroi nga zemra! salihaj

----------

